# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مسابقة الخاطبة مع الشحروة واسكندرانى

## الشحرورة

*

 وتانى تانى تانى

راجعين مع استاذى اسكندرانى

هنفزر ونحذر

وممنوع حد معانا يكشر

ومسابقتنا هذا العام

مش اى كلام

قلنا علشان رمضان

مش هنخلى 

ايها حد يكون زعلان

والشاطر بينا هيلاقى 

تملى مكان

والتانى كمان 

هيجرب ويفكر

وعقلة مش هيسنكر

مرة منه تفوت

والتانية معانا يشوط

والاخر ايه هو المطلوب



 الشحروة الخاطبة بتاعت

الان

اللى جرابها دايما مليان

طلبات عرسان

ايشى خطوبات

وكمان جوازات

ومعانا عروسات

والمطلوب نعرف ايه هيه

الوظيفات

راح نشرح بكلامنا المتغطى

عن وظيفة المتقدم ويعدى

وكالعادة يا سادة

اللى يجاوب قبل التانى

هيسجل اسمه استاذنا اسكندرانى

اللى معانا تملى يتعب ويعانى

لكن الجايزة بتاعته فى الاخر

عروسة وأحلى زفة وجوازة

ومتنسوش حلقاتنا

يوم من بعد يوم

قبل ما يجينا النوم

الساعة ..........

وجوايزنا مفاجأة

مش راح نعلن عنها

الا بالحلقات وفجأة
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

وتعبنا عشانكم مش كتير

ويارب نتقابل دايما
وانتم بصحة وسعادة

ومعانا بفوازير الخاطبة
للشحرورة واسكندرانى
بكل سلامة

وانتظرونا بأول رمضان
وحلقتنا الأولى
يارب تظهر لكم وتبان
ويكون الكل سعيد فرحان
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واااااااااااو 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين و طيبات 
و معاكم في الخاطبة ان شاء الله 
شحرورة المنتدى ..استاذ نادر
مسابقة موفقة ان شاء الله ..تحياتي  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

متابعين متابعين
وأحلى الفوازير
الخاطبة
حاجة كدا بتفكرنا بشريهان ونيلى
وفوازيرهم عن الخاطبة
بس المرة دى بنكهة مختلفة
نكهة الاستاذ نادر والشحروة
إن شاء الله مسابقة جميلة وبالتوفيق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ايوه كده

علشان يبقى رمضان احلى بمسابقات

شحرورة واسكندراني 

كل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير

وخديني جنبك ياندى

متابعه معاكم ان شاء الله

اتاخري ياندى هقع من على الكرسي 

تحياتي لكم

*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*كل سنة وانت طيبين
ورمضان كريم عليكم كلكم
وإن شاء الله أكون من المتابعين
وألاقي المتعة عندكم
تحياتي*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ومع مسابقتكم كلنا متجمعيين

الجوازة دى مش لازم تتم  :36 2 17: 
بحبه يا بابا :36 2 16:

----------


## nariman

*تسلم الأيادي ..شحرورة واسكندراني

معاكوا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## قلب مصر

فكرة جميلة  :36 1 55: 

 ومسابقة أكيد رائعة بتواجد الشحرورة واسكندراني

متابعة معاكم في انتظار الخاطبة ومواصفات العريس 

بس فين بقى فلة بنت ماشالله وحسب الله  :36 2 20: 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير 

رمضان كريم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فيه عرساااان !!!!
لولولولولولولولولولولوى
إيه الحلاوه دى إيه الجمال دا
عاوزين نطلع من رمضان مجوزين بنات المنتدى كلهم
وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين

مسابقه تحفه
واللى محليها وجود الفنانه الجميله الشحروره وأ/نادر
 :36 8 8: 

طب مواعيد المسابقه إمتى؟؟؟
إوعوا يكون 11 برضه
 :36 1 24:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شحرورة وإسكندرانى عاملين فوازير؟
يبقى أكيد حتكون مميزة وجميلة
أنتظر بلهفة
وإن شاء الله ألحق أجاوب
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

وتـــــانى 
وتـــــانى 
وتـــــانى 
شحرورة وإسكندرانى 
هيجوزوا كل البنانيت 
عرسان مصرى 
مش برانى 

الغالية شحرورة والحبيب إسكندرانى 
كل عام وانتم إبتسامة قاعات الإبداع ووجهها البشوش 
هنتظر منكم إن شاء الله
طبق الحلو بأحلى مكسرات بعد صلاة القيام 
متابع معاكو بإذن الرحمن 
أحلى مسابقات رمضان 
كل عام وأنتم أجمل

----------


## د. أمل

يا جماعة .. بصراحة رمضان الوقت فيه ضيق قوى ..
 و المنتدى مليان مسابقات ..
 ينفع أتفرج على إعادة الحلقات بعد رمضان .. زى ما بأعمل فى التالافازيون ..!!

----------


## لمسه

:36 1 61:  الله الله 

من احنا فين للخاطبه  وبحبه ياباااااااااابا  :36 13 14: 


اجمل شحروره واجمل اسكندرانى ومعاكو متوعدين 

وللفوازير فائزين 

وعلى المحبه متجمعيييييييين 

وكل سنه وانتم واحناااا طيبييييييين  :36 4 10: 

ورمضاااااان كريمممم

----------


## انطوائى

فكره جميله جدا 
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
كل سنة واحنا جميعا طيبين 

متجمعين اصحاب واخوه 

والفرح يضمنا 

لحد ما تظهر الشحرورة 

اللى العرايس والعرسان  على بابها طوابير 

اصلها شاطره فى التدبيس 

لالا لا  اقصد فى التجويز 

حاقول لكم تفاصيل مسابقتنا 

ان شاء الله يوم بعد يوم 

الساعة 12 مساء 

يعنى فى منتصف الليل 

بعد مالنور يطفى 

حنحط صورة العروسة علشان محدش يشوفها 

واهو ييجى عريس فى الضالمه يلقطها 

وحنقول لكم مواصفات وظيفته 

المطلوب من الشطار 

يقوللنا العريس او العروسة وظيفته ايه 

الاجابة حتكون هنا فوريه وعلانيه 

الاجابة الصحيحه الاولى لها 3 نقاط 

الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه  لها نقطتين 

باقى اللاجابات الصحيحة لكل منها نقطه 

الاجابات متاحة لمدة 24 ساعة 

يعنى لحد الساعة 12 من اليوم التالى 

وحنحسب الدرجات ونجمع النقاط 

والفايز فى المسابقة

 اللى حيحصل على اعلى الدرجات

حنبلله الشربات 

ونجيب الجتوهات 

والعريس فى الهنا يبات 

وتطلع الشحرورة  كسبانه الدراهم والدولارات 
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي!!!!!!!!!!!


خاطبة باة و عريس و حركاااااااات


ياااااااااه

فكرتونا بالذي مضى و الله 


معاكوا ..بس خليها في وقت حلو بأة


و ألف مبروك مقدما يا جماعة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> واااااااااااو 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين و طيبات 
> و معاكم في الخاطبة ان شاء الله 
> شحرورة المنتدى ..استاذ نادر
> مسابقة موفقة ان شاء الله ..تحياتي


*اهلا اهلا بمصراوية جدا

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
نورتى فوازير الخاطبة ياللا شدى حيلك
وورينا مهاراتك الخاصة واعرفى شغلانة عريسنا
منتظرينك الليلة وكل ليلة

رمضان كريم

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> متابعين متابعين
> وأحلى الفوازير
> الخاطبة
> حاجة كدا بتفكرنا بشريهان ونيلى
> وفوازيرهم عن الخاطبة
> بس المرة دى بنكهة مختلفة
> نكهة الاستاذ نادر والشحروة
> إن شاء الله مسابقة جميلة وبالتوفيق


*يا مرحبا يا مرحبا اليمامة
نورها غطى على الكهربا

منورة يا قمر فزورتنا
والخاطبة معاها طلبات ياما
اصل النونات والراءات غلابا
وعايزين منا بس مساعدة ياللا شاركينا
ووفقى اتنين مع شحرورة فى الحلال
نفسنا نجوز ننوسة العروسة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ايوه كده
> 
> علشان يبقى رمضان احلى بمسابقات
> 
> شحرورة واسكندراني 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير
> 
> وخديني جنبك ياندى
> ...


*[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]مين عندنا وجاى يقعد جنبنا
هاااااااايدى
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

اهلا نورتى الفزورة يا أمورة
وكده مع شحرورة تحلو الصورة
وياللا بسرعة حضرى حالك عريسنا الليلة
لو عرفتى شغلانتة يا هنيالك
منتظرينك من غير تأخير

[/COLOR]*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *كل سنة وانت طيبين
> ورمضان كريم عليكم كلكم
> وإن شاء الله أكون من المتابعين
> وألاقي المتعة عندكم
> تحياتي*


*

اهلا بالجميلة مطر الشتاء

منورة الفوازير ويارب تجيلنا كتير
وتحلى الفزورة يا أمورة من غير تأخير
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> ومع مسابقتكم كلنا متجمعيين
> 
> الجوازة دى مش لازم تتم 
> بحبه يا بابا


*

اهلا اهلا بالعسولة سمر عادل

وحشتينا ونورتينا ومعانا فى مسابقتنا
بالخير جتينا
وياللا حذرى فزرى واعرفى شغلانة عريسنا
اللى خلاص قرب يهوسنا
ويارب تعجبة ننوسة أحلى عروسة

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كل سنة و انت طيبةالشحرورة و كل سنة و انت طيب اسكندراني

و عقبال كل سنة متجمعين في المسابقات الحلوة 

ان شاء الله اتابع معاكم 12 هكون خلصت اللي عندي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم بس اكسب مرة مش بلحق اي مسابقة يا ربي عيب اوي كده 

في إنتظار اول حلقة ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الشحرورة

> *تسلم الأيادي ..شحرورة واسكندراني
> 
> معاكوا ان شاء الله
> *


*
ميييييييييييين ناريمان
م الفرحة هيجينى جنان

منورانا يا قمر الفزورة يارب تعجبك
وتيجى تزوقى ننوسة يختى دى احلى عروسة
وان شاء الله تشوفيها الليلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> فكرة جميلة 
> 
>  ومسابقة أكيد رائعة بتواجد الشحرورة واسكندراني
> 
> متابعة معاكم في انتظار الخاطبة ومواصفات العريس 
> 
> بس فين بقى فلة بنت ماشالله وحسب الله 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير 
> ...


*لولوووووووووووووووووولى
بأحلى زغرودة نستقبل الغالية
قلب مصر

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر وحشتينا قووووى
منورة الفزورة وكمان ليالى الشحرورة
وبقيت خاطبة بس ياريتنى ابقى مشهورة
شوفتى الزغرودة من الصورة
منتظرينك الليلة يا قمر ووصى علينا الريس
وقوليله احنا بايام مفترجة
هههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> فيه عرساااان !!!!
> لولولولولولولولولولولوى
> إيه الحلاوه دى إيه الجمال دا
> عاوزين نطلع من رمضان مجوزين بنات المنتدى كلهم
> وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
> 
> مسابقه تحفه
> واللى محليها وجود الفنانه الجميله الشحروره وأ/نادر
> 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا بايمان
الفرحة معاكى ماليه الجنان

تسلمى يا قمر انتى اللى فنانة ومصممة روعة
عقبالى وياللا هاستناكى تعالى
وخلى بالك من الننوسة أحلى عروسة
لان الريس ومسيو ليدر بيكونوا على الباب
وخايفة يزوروا الاجاباتوتحلو فى عينيهم ننوسة
انتظرووووووونا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شحرورة وإسكندرانى عاملين فوازير؟
> يبقى أكيد حتكون مميزة وجميلة
> أنتظر بلهفة
> وإن شاء الله ألحق أجاوب


*
اهلا وسهلا أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر

وأول الراءات معانا الليلة ويارب تنال اعجابك ننوسة
وتساعدها بحل الفزورة هتمووووت وتبقى عروسة
وان شاء الله تلحق بس بلاش تتقل بالفطار
ومعانا هتجاوب ومش هتحتار

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> وتـــــانى 
> وتـــــانى 
> وتـــــانى 
> شحرورة وإسكندرانى 
> هيجوزوا كل البنانيت 
> عرسان مصرى 
> مش برانى 
> 
> الغالية شحرورة والحبيب إسكندرانى 
> ...


أ*أخى الكريم مايسترو الحرف
الشاعر الأنسان الجميل
محمد سعيد

منور فوازيرنا وتملى بنفرح لما تجيلنا
وتعلق بحروفك اكيد راح تسعدنا
ويارب تعجبك ننوسة وتساعدها عشان تبقى عروسة
لانها للاسف شكلها منحوسة
ههههههههههههه
بس معاك هتروح الحوسة
ونبارك ونهنى واكيد كمان هنغنى
ونزف بنهاية الحلقات ننوسة

كل الشكر والتقدير لوجودك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا جماعة .. بصراحة رمضان الوقت فيه ضيق قوى ..
>  و المنتدى مليان مسابقات ..
>  ينفع أتفرج على إعادة الحلقات بعد رمضان .. زى ما بأعمل فى التالافازيون ..!!


*اهلا اهلا يا قمر داوا داوا

صح كده الاسم والا ايه خليها دودو احسن
هههههههههههههههه
منورة بس يا خسارة بعد رمضان بالم بساطى 
ومع استاذى اسكندرانى بارحل
ياريت تبقى تيجى تشاركينا مين عارف
يمكن تتجوز ننوسة واخر الشهر تبقى عروسة


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الله الله 
> 
> من احنا فين للخاطبه  وبحبه ياباااااااااابا 
> 
> 
> اجمل شحروره واجمل اسكندرانى ومعاكو متوعدين 
> 
> وللفوازير فائزين 
> 
> ...


*ميييييييييييييين هنا منور وجاى بالهنا
اهلا لموووووووس

وحشتينا ونورتينا واوعى تانى تغيبى علينا
وياللا شاركينا وساعدى ننوسة يمكن على ايدك
تبقى عروسة
والا انتى كمان تبقى أحلى وأرق عروسة اوعى التأخير
يا لموسة العرسان حاجة شياكة


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> فكره جميله جدا 
> وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


*اهلا أخى الكريم رضا

منور الفوازير ولو نفسك تبقى عريس
قدم اوراقك للريس والليلة تشوف عروستنا
ويمكن تحضر زفتنا
بس الحقنا قوام واوعى تنسى وتنام


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> كل سنة واحنا جميعا طيبين 
> 
> متجمعين اصحاب واخوه 
> 
> والفرح يضمنا 
> 
> لحد ما تظهر الشحرورة 
> 
> ...


*وسعوا وسعوا يا ناس يا عسل
الريس اسكندرانى هل ووصل

منور ياريس الفزورة ومش ممكن ابدا تنسى
جمايلك الشحرورة
ربنا ما يحرمنا من مشاركتك الجميلة ووقوفك جنبى تملى
يا سلام على جدعنة الاسكندرانية طبعا مش هتقلى عليها
انا باحضر ننوسة عشان تبقى احلى عروسة
بس ياريت تفتح اليوم الباب للأحباب
عشان يشاركونا بحل الفزورة
منتظرين اوامرك وجوايزك ياريس
وممنوع تطفش العرسان من ننوسة
كل سنة وأنت طيب
وعلى بتطيع الاوامر شحرورة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> خاطبة باة و عريس و حركاااااااات
> 
> 
> ياااااااااه
> 
> فكرتونا بالذي مضى و الله 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا بايمان الشامى
ومعاكى يا قمر الخاطبة الشحرورة
وعاشت الأسامى

منورة الفزورة وساعدى ننوسة يا شطورة
نفسها تبقى عروسة
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ومنتظرينك الليلة وكل الليلة
والمواعيد الساعة 12


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيبةالشحرورة و كل سنة و انت طيب اسكندراني
> 
> و عقبال كل سنة متجمعين في المسابقات الحلوة 
> 
> ان شاء الله اتابع معاكم 12 هكون خلصت اللي عندي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهم بس اكسب مرة مش بلحق اي مسابقة يا ربي عيب اوي كده 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا بوكى بوكى

كل الناس هنا حبوكى
منورة يا قمر الفوازير وتعالى وساعدى ننوسة
عشان تبقى عروسة من غير تأخير
والساعة 12 الفوازير
منورانا يا بوكى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وعريس الليلة ررررررررررهيب
بس يارب يعجب ننوسة

*

----------


## لمسه

نعم نعم  نعم 

تقصدى مين حضرتك ؟؟

شحروره بترمى الكلام على مين ؟؟

مين العروسه الننوسه اللى نفسها تتجوز دى ومنحوسه وبتاع 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 

مش كده امااااااااال خاليكى حلوه  :36 21 5: 

وبلاش تخبطى فى الحلل هه 

لموسه الننوسه دايما محظوظه  :8 5 12: 
 
والعرسان عليها كتييير جتهم حووووسه  :36 2 57: 

حسبى على كلامك ولمى عرسانك عنى هه  :36 1 32v: 

الا اقول للاسكندرانى ومسيو ليدر يقفو لك
 :36 2 25: 
 على باب المنتدى انتى وعرسانك 

وغير كده انتى عارفه المنتدى كله اجدع ناس اسجنجرانيه اااااااااه  :36 2 25: 

ياحبيبتشششششششى 

خالى بالك من شحروره بعد كده وهاتى معاكى البودى جاااااردات 
يمكن حاجه تحصل كده ولا كده 

 خاااااااااااافى على نفسك يااووووختششششششى  :36 21 5: 

ولقد انزر من تعسر وتمنظررررر  :36 7 25: 
 
ال لموسه الننوسه منحوسه ال  :8 5 12: 

الحقووووووووووونىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نعم نعم نعم 
> 
> 
> تقصدى مين حضرتك ؟؟
> 
> شحروره بترمى الكلام على مين ؟؟
> 
> مين العروسه الننوسه اللى نفسها تتجوز دى ومنحوسه وبتاع 
> 
> ...





براحة علينا يا لولو
و بعدين هو مفيش غيرك ننوسة ؟!
ما النسانيس كتير  :: 
مش نسانيس جمع ننوسة و لا ايه ؟  ::p:   ::

----------


## لمسه

*لاء يافالحه ال جمع نسناس ال 

روحو اتعلمو الاول الجمع والطرح 

ياباااااااااااى*  :36 1 52: 
*

شفتوالكلام اهو* 

* انا* 

* انا يتصل بيا مسيو ليدر ويقولى عايزه عريس يانوسوووووو ويعمل كده  هههههههههههه ويفل السكه انا* 


* ولا الاستاذ نادر يقولى عايزه من الامير لؤلؤ ولا شارع الاتحاد 

وبرضو يضحك ويقفل* 


* ولا اخت ظابط هى كلمه واحده قااالتها وقفلت* 

* قالت (هأأأأأأأأأوأأأأأأأو ) وقفلت * 


* ولا ساره اهو شايفين داخله تشمت فيا ده غير التليفون اتصلت وبتقولى* 

* انتى بتحلمى ياننوسه* 



* اااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ وكل ده منك انتى ااااااااااااااااااخ يانا يابا ياماااااااا*

 :36 1 21: *وبقيتى ياننوسه  اضحوكة المنتدى*  :36 1 21: 


* حاضر لازم اوريكم*  :36 2 36:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شوفوا مسلسل عايزه أتجوز يمكن تلاقوا حل يا بنات
هأأأأأأأو
 :36 1 42:

----------


## لمسه

ماشى يابنادمييييييييييييين ماشى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كويس ان ميعاد مسابقتكم الساعة 12 اكون خلصت مسابقات مصر اللي ورايا*
*تسلم ايدكم بجد*
**

----------


## e_elassas

الشحرورة \استاذ اسكندرانى

الله عليكوا بجددددد مسابقه تجنن متابعيييييييين ومعاكوا مركزيييييييين

ويارب دايما فى رمضان وعالخير متجمعيييييييييين

----------


## لمسه

هاااااااااااااا فينكووووو انا فى المهلبيه اهوووووووووو 

 عرفت ان المهلبيه احلى من الدره اللى كنت لبده فيه ده 

لما نشوف المهلبيه هاتعمل ايه  ياحكيم عيون  :36 3 13: 

باقى من الزمن تلتتااااااااشر دقيقه يامسهل :36 1 39:

----------


## لمسه

هلاص مابقاش حاجه هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## kethara

*أختى الغالية الرقيقة
شحرورة المنتدى

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

كل عام وأنتم بخير وكل فزورة وأنتم طيبين
ورمضان كريم
وان شاء الله فوازير السنة دى شكلها جامد ومميز
احنا منتظرين الحلقة الأولى مع عروستكم ننوسة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## الشحرورة

تيك تيك تيك

مين

شحرورة الخاطبة


تعالى يا ننوسة 

وانتى مش اى عروسة

وعريسنا ده ملاك

سامعاكى بتقولى انا عايزاك

وكمان من القلب

انا شارياك

استنى شوية بلاش واك واك

ليطفش يا عينية

ويضيع من ايدية

وما صدقت يقدم ورقة

وميدققشى بالصورة 

وتضيع جوازتنا يا أمورة



هو ليلاتى سهران

شغلانته صعبة وتعبان

مرة ينط ويطلع فوق

ومرة ياخدة لتحت الشوق

يفتح باب ويقفل باب

اشى احباب وكمان أغراب

ولما يزرجن يقول دولابى

يا ناااااس عطلان

وكلمة عنه كمان وكمان

دايما يدعيلك

قبل ما تطلع بقشيش من جيبك

ويقولك اتفضل 

ويارب السعد يجيلك

لكن ممنوع طلوع الأطفال

وحديهم يبقى الأمر محال

وساعتها يفصل كهربته

وخلاص اللى اتقال اتقال



ياللا ياريس سجل دون

قبل ما يجى مسيو ليدر

وعلينا يلون

واخاف لتقولوا الحل 

وجوازتنا تنحل

قبل ما يعرفها الكل

وادى صورة عرسوتنا الفل

ننوسة أحلى عروسة



ويل من الفزورة يا شحرورة

قبل ما حد يشوف الصورة

باااااااااااااااااى

----------


## لمسه

> *أختى الغالية الرقيقة
> شحرورة المنتدى
> 
> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وكل فزورة وأنتم طيبين
> ورمضان كريم
> وان شاء الله فوازير السنة دى شكلها جامد ومميز
> احنا منتظرين الحلقة الأولى مع عروستكم ننوسة
> ...



الله الله ولا تكمل فرحتنا بمسبقتنا الا باجمل الالحاااااان 

قيثاااااااااره وحشتييييينى اوووووى والله 
وكل عام وانتى بالف خييييييير

----------


## nariman

*شكله عامل أسانسير يا شحرورة

انا مش عايزاااااه ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

البواااااااااااااااااااااااب


او يعني حارس العقار اللي بيقف على الأسانسير


حلوة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بواب ......

----------


## لمسه

اه هو بتاع الاسانسييييير

----------


## e_elassas

بوااااااااااااااااب

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حد يخطف ايمان يا جماااااااااااااعة


انت لحقتي امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ينفع احسد؟؟؟؟

----------


## kethara

> الله الله ولا تكمل فرحتنا بمسبقتنا الا باجمل الالحاااااان 
> 
> قيثاااااااااره وحشتييييينى اوووووى والله 
> وكل عام وانتى بالف خييييييير


*أختى الرقيقة لمسه

كل عام وأنتى بخير غاليتى
وقد وحشتينى أكثر ووجودك رائع ويطفى جو من المرح
والجمال على الفزورة وهكذا تعودناكِ
فلا تغيبى غاليتى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

*عامل الأسانسير

هههههههه
بس جيت متأخرة سامحونى أول يوم صعب
كل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------


## nariman

> حد يخطف ايمان يا جماااااااااااااعة
> 
> 
> انت لحقتي امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ينفع احسد؟؟؟؟


*استنى بس أما اعرف هو عامل اسانسير ولا بواب

جالي حول




*

----------


## boukybouky

لا هو عامل الأسانسير

بس مش بقيت عارفة انا رقم كام 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا ناقصه حسد يا إيمان
اتفرجى عليا في 3 مسابقات غير دى
كلهم غلط  :: 
ماشاء الله يعنى  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههههه
والله ما لاحقة اجاوب في اي مسابقة
وشكلها ليلة ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا

طب نقول ايه بس 

انتي جاية اشتغلي ايه

طالع نازل يا  ستوو هانم

يعني عامل اسانسير

ماشي تمام



يارب تطلع غلط هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## صفحات العمر

البواب
ولا واحدة قالت بحبه يا بابا 
بلد شهادات صحيح :16 2 27: 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ندى القلوب

مسابقه جميله جدا 
تسلم الأيادى وإن شاء الله نكون هنا
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*هو بواب وبيشتغل  عامل اساسنسير ولا تزعلوا نفسكم

ومبروك للكسابنين
ومسابقة حلوة شحرورة
ورمضان كريم
تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حلو اوي الشغل ده

انا يجيلي تيلفون يرهني ساعتيني ويخلي المسابقه تروح عليه

ولا حد حاسس بحاجه ولا حد سأل

كأني فار مشي من المسابقه

ماشي يابنات حلو اللعب كده

من بكره طوارء من الساعه 10 ويانا يانتم

وهطفي التليفون قبلها*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بيتهيألي انه 
حبل الغسيل  ::

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذة الشحرورة

جميلة جدا الفزورة وموضوع الخاطبة ده دمه خفيف
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة بس مش عارفه اتابع المسابقات
لكن الفزورة هنا مهمة جدا جدا
ههههههههههههه
انا شايفة البنات كلهم ماشاء الله متجمعين

بتهيألى عامل الاسانسير مش كده والا ايه

نوفا

----------


## a_leader

*يا جماعة مش احتمال يكون عامل اسانسير بس معاه ماجيستير ؟

ماتفكروا شوية الله يهديكم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة و انتم طيبين 

و يارب دايما منورين

و ع الضحكة الحلوة متجمعين

بصوا انا عايز اقول لكم على حاجة

انا ميت م الجوع و مش عارف اعمل ايه

هو المدفع ح يضرب الساعة كام النهاردة ؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

> نعم نعم  نعم 
> 
> تقصدى مين حضرتك ؟؟
> 
> شحروره بترمى الكلام على مين ؟؟
> 
> مين العروسه الننوسه اللى نفسها تتجوز دى ومنحوسه وبتاع 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
> ...


*
اهلا اهلا بالعسووووووووولة
لموووووووس

منورة يا قمر الفزورة يا احلى بنوتة أمورة
ياللا بقى ساعدى الننوسة احلى عروسة
ههههههههههههههههه
مين قالك بس انى بارمى كلام هو انا اقدر ومعاكى الريس ومسيو ليدر
وانا لوحدى دى تيجى بردة
ياللا شدى حيلك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شوفوا مسلسل عايزه أتجوز يمكن تلاقوا حل يا بنات
> هأأأأأأأو


 *
عيونى يا ايمان هاشوفه يا قمر
هههههههههههههههه
بس ننوسة نجوزها الأول وبعدين نشوفوا غيرها*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *كويس ان ميعاد مسابقتكم الساعة 12 اكون خلصت مسابقات مصر اللي ورايا*
> *تسلم ايدكم بجد*
> **


 *
أخى الكريم ابن طيبة

اهلا اهلا منور الفزورة وجوازة ننوسة
احلى عروسة
وان شاء الله تنورنا وتساعدنا
كل سنة وانت طيب
ومنتظرينك بكل الحلقات واحلى الاجابات

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الشحرورة \استاذ اسكندرانى
> 
> الله عليكوا بجددددد مسابقه تجنن متابعيييييييين ومعاكوا مركزيييييييين
> 
> ويارب دايما فى رمضان وعالخير متجمعيييييييييين


*
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
الجميلة اليسا

ازيك يا قمر وحشتينا كل سنة وانتى طيبة
وتملى معانا وعندنا
ويارب الفزورة تعجبك وتتابعى معانا
ويمكن تيجى على ايدك الجوازة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *أختى الغالية الرقيقة
> شحرورة المنتدى
> 
> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وكل فزورة وأنتم طيبين
> ورمضان كريم
> وان شاء الله فوازير السنة دى شكلها جامد ومميز
> احنا منتظرين الحلقة الأولى مع عروستكم ننوسة
> ...


*
الحبيبة الغالية قيثارة المنتدى
قيثــــــــــــارة

منورة يا شطارة بس عشان خاطرى تيجى بسرعة
وتشاركى بجسارة اياك تتأخرى كالعادى يا نوارة
وساعدينى بالجوازة ولكى هدية بالاخر اخر الاجا
هههههههههههههه
بتضحكى ليه بقى
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قمر منورة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *شكله عامل أسانسير يا شحرورة
> 
> انا مش عايزاااااه ههههههههههههههههه
> *


*هههههههههههههه
ياللا خليكى دايما متابعانا واللى بيسبق أكيد
هيفوز ويانا
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> بواب ......





> اه هو بتاع الاسانسييييير





> بوااااااااااااااااب





> حد يخطف ايمان يا جماااااااااااااعة
> 
> 
> انت لحقتي امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ينفع احسد؟؟؟؟





> *عامل الأسانسير
> 
> هههههههه
> بس جيت متأخرة سامحونى أول يوم صعب
> كل عام وأنتم بخير*





> البواااااااااااااااااااااااب
> 
> 
> او يعني حارس العقار اللي بيقف على الأسانسير
> 
> 
> حلوة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*حبيبااااااتى الحلوات
منورين كل الجوازات
والفزورة معاكم احلى الفزورات
وانتظروا الريس الغالى اسكندرانى الليلة ومعاه الحل
ومين هن وهما الفايزات
هههههههههههههههه
هانت بس هاتوا معاكم شوية هديات للريس ومسيو ليدر يا بنات*

----------


## الشحرورة

> لا هو عامل الأسانسير
> 
> بس مش بقيت عارفة انا رقم كام 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


ا*هلا اهلا يا بوكى

منورة الفزورة بس ياللا ساعدى معانا الننوسة
نفسها تبقى عروسة اعمل ايه بس ياربى
منتظرينك والليلة هتعرفى الحل يا قمر النتظرينا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ههههههههههههه
> والله ما لاحقة اجاوب في اي مسابقة
> وشكلها ليلة ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا
> 
> طب نقول ايه بس 
> 
> انتي جاية اشتغلي ايه
> 
> طالع نازل يا  ستوو هانم
> ...


*الحبيبة القمرايا قلب مصر

منورة الفزورة ايوة كده
جاية بدرى قوى ايه دة اسمه كلام
مش لازم المهلبية فى باقى المسابقات هنا فيه عرسان
وجوازات وحاجات
وبالليل هنعرف من الريس صح والا غلط
ههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> مسابقه جميله جدا 
> تسلم الأيادى وإن شاء الله نكون هنا
> كل عام وانتم بخير





> *هو بواب وبيشتغل  عامل اساسنسير ولا تزعلوا نفسكم
> 
> ومبروك للكسابنين
> ومسابقة حلوة شحرورة
> ورمضان كريم
> تحياتي*





> البواب
> ولا واحدة قالت بحبه يا بابا 
> بلد شهادات صحيح
>  ههههههههههههههههههههه


 *
اهلا استاذنا محمد سعيد
والجميلة ندى القلوب
والرائعة مطر الشتاء

منورين الفزورة
والحل أكيد الريس اسكندرانى هيقوله الليلة
انتظرونا وان شاء الله تكون صح الاجابات
خليكوا مع شحرورة
أكيد راح تحلو الصورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *حلو اوي الشغل ده
> 
> انا يجيلي تيلفون يرهني ساعتيني ويخلي المسابقه تروح عليه
> 
> ولا حد حاسس بحاجه ولا حد سأل
> 
> كأني فار مشي من المسابقه
> 
> ماشي يابنات حلو اللعب كده
> ...


*اهلا اهلا يا هايدى
لسه فاكرة يا قمر ابقى تعالى بدرى شوية
لحسن كده هيروح الحل عليكى يا عينية

منتظرينك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الأستاذة الشحرورة
> 
> جميلة جدا الفزورة وموضوع الخاطبة ده دمه خفيف
> كل سنة وأنتى طيبة بس مش عارفه اتابع المسابقات
> لكن الفزورة هنا مهمة جدا جدا
> ههههههههههههه
> انا شايفة البنات كلهم ماشاء الله متجمعين
> 
> بتهيألى عامل الاسانسير مش كده والا ايه
> ...


*اهلا حبيبة قلبى نوفا القمر
احلى صبى شيف بالدنيا

منورة يا قمر الفزورة وخليكى معانا مين عارف
يمكن عريسنا يفكر يبدل والا حاجة
ههههههههههههههههه
ابو الشحارير بيدحرج المسا
على نوفا الكويسة

منورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *يا جماعة مش احتمال يكون عامل اسانسير بس معاه ماجيستير ؟
> 
> ماتفكروا شوية الله يهديكم 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
> 
> و يارب دايما منورين
> ...



*اهلا اهلا مسيو ليدر

كل سنة وانت طيب وتملى منا قريب
ايوة كده نورنا بحضورك وفنك وتعليقاتك الجميلة
يارب دايما معانا ومنورنا وخلى بالك الأكل هناك فى المطبخ
هنا فيها عروسة يعنى تدبيسة وجوازة
وانا حاسة ان الحلقة الجاية عروستنا هتحلو فى عينك
ياللا حضر نفسك واستانانا
مسيو ليدر معنا يا هنانا

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

سعداء بوجودك 

ومشاركاتكم الجميله 

حل فزورة اليوم كان عامل الاسانسير 

والنتيجه  هى 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

*

----------


## a_leader

*بصراحة انا معجب جدا بالمسابقة دى و المسابقة التانية اللى فى قاعة المطبخ

لو عندى تقييمات كنت ظبطكم ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلمات الشكر قليلة عليكم يا جماعة بس ح نعملوا ايه

ليس فى الامكان ابدع مما كان

الف شكر شحرورة

الف شكر نادر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساءك ورد يا ليدر 

بقولك ايه 

متمشيش من هنا دلوقتى 

الشحرورة جايبه معاها عروسة ننوسه 

من اللى قلبك يتفتح لها 

حاجة ايه 

استنى 

كويس مفيش حد من البنانيت جم لحد دلوقتى 

حنهيصو يا ليدر 

دى شحرورة وانا عارف مجايبها

بص 

انت علبة الدبل اللى مكتوبة عليها الحروف الابجديه معك 

هات النهارده  الدبله اللى مكتوب عليها حرف الالف 

خلينا نبدا بالترتيب كده 



*

----------


## لمسه

احممم احممم 

نحن هناااااااا

----------


## a_leader

*قلبى بيدق يا ناس و مش قادر اقعد

ولا قادر اقف

حاسس انى محتاس

خير اللهم اجعله خير

قلبى بيدق يا ناس

عروسة يا عالم

اااااااااااااااااااااه

و رمش عينه اللى جرحنى رمش عينوووووو

هههههههههههههههههههه



نااااااادر

خللى بالك انت من ابوها الحاج عبال ما اقول لها كلمتين ع السريع ينوبك ثواب فى اخوك ليدر*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و انا كمان هنا


انا مش لسة سايباكي في حول العالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايه الناس دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

*ح تيجى

مش ح تيجى

ح تيجى

مش ح تيجى

ثوانى احط شوية جل و جاى على طووووووول

*

----------


## nariman

*شحرورة واسكندراني

مساءكم ورد 


رجاء شخصي





























































ياريت نرتفع بمستوى حلقة النهارده شوية

طبعا انتوا فاهمين قصدي


*

----------


## nova_n

*مساء الخير

انتى فين يا فزورة الأستاذ نادر شوقنا خالص*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *شحرورة واسكندراني
> 
> مساءكم ورد 
> 
> 
> رجاء شخصي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

*اااااااااااااااااااااه

روحى

حياتى

من امتى معادك بحلم بيييييييييييييييييه

تيرا را را

من امتى معادك مستنييييييييييييييييه

احم احم

دى حاجة بسيطة اتمنى من كل قلبى تعجبك يا حتة من قلب ليدر انتى

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا نفسي أفهم حاجه

إيمان الشامى جايه هنا لييييييييييييييه
مش هى متجوزه ؟  ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *شحرورة واسكندراني
> 
> مساءكم ورد 
> 
> 
> رجاء شخصي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه



انا


مسخسخة

----------


## a_leader

*و شحاااااااااااااااااااااااات و مادد ايديه و كسر خاطره حرااااااااااااااااااااااام

تيرا را

طال تحنو عليييه يا محسنين الغراااااااااااااااااااام

قلبى يا ناااااااااس

الحب و سنينوووووو

ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## drmustafa

اسكندراين باش 
مساء الفل

----------


## سوما

أنا جييت ,,,,, يا خسارة فاتنى أول عريس ,,
بس مش مهم برضه مش راح لحد غريب ,, مبروك عليكى يا نيرمو  :: 
الشحرورة ,, اسكندرانى ,, تسلموا على الفكرة الحلوة اللى جابرة خاطر البنات .... :36 13 6: ...
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يخرب عقلك يا ناريمان  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

ربنا يجعل العريس اللى فات من حظك يا ساره  ::p:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا نفسي أفهم حاجه
> 
> إيمان الشامى جايه هنا لييييييييييييييه
> مش هى متجوزه ؟


عندها سلمى يا ختي  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلمى و ادهم و حياتك


ثم مهو في ناس تانية متجوزة


..و لا ايه النظام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حقد حقد يعني



طيب..مشوا سارة من هنا..


و انا اجيبلها عريس من برة انما ايه ....غلبان غلبان يعني  ::  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا نفسي أفهم حاجه
> 
> إيمان الشامى جايه هنا لييييييييييييييه
> مش هى متجوزه ؟


ايمان الشامي مش متجوزة و حضرتك ايه بتبيعي سبح مثلا ؟  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سلمى و ادهم و حياتك
> 
> 
> ثم مهو في ناس تانية متجوزة
> 
> 
> ..و لا ايه النظام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


أنا ذات نفسي متجوزه  :: 
تعالى يا إيمان جمبي نعطل عليهم  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



و الله يا ايمان انتي بتحطي نفسك في مواقف عجييييييييييييبة


اشربي باة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايه يا جماعة هو مش انا لسه سايباكم هناك 

جيتم بسرعة كده ليه؟؟؟؟ مش ينفع كده  ::   :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## لمسه

> *ح تيجى
> 
> مش ح تيجى
> 
> ح تيجى
> 
> مش ح تيجى
> 
> ثوانى احط شوية جل و جاى على طووووووول
> ...



اااااااه يامجلجل شعرك انت اااااااااااه 

عايزين من ده ياشحرورتىىىىىىىى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ههههههههههههههههههه

بوكي الحلوة

منورة جدا


دي سرعة القرن الواحد و العشرين يا جميل

اي خدمة

بالله يا بوكي.زلو جاية تبصي بصة و تمشي

خدي ايمان معاكي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ايمان الشامي مش متجوزة و حضرتك ايه بتبيعي سبح مثلا ؟


وسجاجيد صلاه وتمر 
وأنا ست طيبه
وبجرى على واحده صاحبتى إسمها ساره
 ::   :: 
اصلها صاحبة كاس  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ههههههههههههههههههههه


الله؟؟انتي عرفتي موضوع الكاس!!!!!!!!!!!



يادي الفضايح


طيب متقوليش لحد ان آخرها شاي بلبن   ::  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

معانا عروسة
حلوة وأسمها ننوسة
وبتقول قال ايه 
عايزة تتجوز
قلتلها معانا شبان
حلوين جدعان
ولا مرة واحد فيهم بوز
اختارى وبلاش تحتارى
بس الأول
اعرفى شغلانته
وساعتها يبقى من حقك
تاخدى كماشته

عريسنا راجل مظبوط
تملى بوقته علينا يفوت
والسن بشغلانته
مش مشروط
يعنى كبير والا صغنتوط
وف رزقه حاربوه
وعملوله شركة عامة
لجل الوجاهه والعامه
ووحدولة الزى
وقالولة مالك زى
لكنه زعلان 
على ايام زمان
كان يجى وينده
على عجاله
حد عنده كماله
والا امشى وريحتكم تظهر
ده المقلب ملكى يا رجالة
ها عرفتيه
والا لسه هتستنتجيه
يا عيونى شغلانته
مش محتاجة قواله


ياللا ياريس
سجل عندك الشغلانة
واظهر صورة عروستنا
الغلبانه الشقيانه
اللى قصدتنا بجوازة
وبلاش تقول لمسيو ليدر خايفة
يطمع فيها ويجدد شبابة
ويرجع يبكى على اللى نابه


وانتظرونا الحلقة الجاية 
ان شاء الله انا جاية
تيك تيك تيك
مين
شحرورة الخاطبة
سلااااااااااام
خلص الكلااااااااااام
اوعى قبل ما تحل الفزورة
تنااااااااااااام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وسجاجيد صلاه وتمر 
> وأنا ست طيبه
> وبجرى على واحده صاحبتى إسمها ساره
>  
> اصلها صاحبة كاس


كاس العالم في المسابقات بإذن الله  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

زباااااااااااااااال

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الزبال

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الزبال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الزبال .... عامل نضافه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدر 

اجررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى

اجرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى

على بير مسعود على طول 

انا وراك اهه 

خد نفس جامد و نط فى البير 

ومن المجرى على الجزيرة 

اجرى يا ليدر حيحصلونا 

وقعتك مش فايته يا شحرورة 

ان ما نتفت ريشك ريشة ريشه 

ان مبلغت عنك المباحث 

جايبه عروسة الاعدام ارحم 

اجررررررررررى ياليدر نفسى انقطع  

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ياه يا ناريمان 
الشحرورة مكدبتش خبر  ::

----------


## nova_n

الزبال

----------


## قلب مصر

لالالالالالا

دا ما شاء الله يا نيرمو ارتقوا قوي قوي قوي قوي النهاردة

انت فيه يا بتاع الاسانسير 

ارحم م الزبالة وريحتها  ::

----------


## لمسه

مش عاوزاااااااه 

زبااااااااااااااااال

----------


## nariman

زبال 


ده المستوى انهااااااار

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خيااااااااااااااااااانة



قلب مصر ظهرت امتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كانت متخفية يا جماعة


شوفوا الحركات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## drmustafa

عريس زبال ياسلام

----------


## e_elassas

زبااااااااااال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اجوزوا يا بنات اجوزوا  ::  :: 
لمسه
هأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأو  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الحمد لله في ناس كتير هنا كانت مستنية العريس



سارة


و الله مهو راااااااااجع


 ::  :: 



يلا يا حبيبتي


بس البسي باة فستان لونه اسود كده علشان يليق على اليونيفورم


هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nariman

*اه شفتوا .. ده حتى الجهاز عندي اتصدم والصفحة حلفت ماهي فاتحة

يادي البخت .. حتى مع الأخوة الزبالين




*

----------


## e_elassas

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله عليك يامسيو وانت ملعلع بالشعرررر للعروسة بنت الاكابر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الحمد لله في ناس كتير هنا كانت مستنية العريس
> 
> 
> 
> سارة
> 
> 
> و الله مهو راااااااااجع
> 
> ...


عقبال سلمى يا امو سلمى و في يوم سلمى نيجي نتحنااااااااااااااااااا اه يا ليلة الحنة  ::   ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ناريمان


صلي ع النبي كده و فكري



ثم انك لازم تفرحي

هيخلي لك البيت فلة   ::  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

الحمد لله يارب الحمد لله يارب

أحمدك وأشكر فضلك على نعمة الجواز

علشان ميوصلش بيا الحال

والاقي الخاطبة جايبة الزبال  :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

ياعيني يا شحرورة صعبتي عليا

دا انتي وقعتك مالهاش لون لحد دلوقتي لما تظهري في المنتدى

كله واقفلك بالمسدسات

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nova_n

هههههههههههه
بس بجد يا شحرورة كويس بتجبرى بخاطرهم بردة
هو احنا لسه بلد شهادات
انا برة اللعبة دى ده وعدك ليه
فعلا هدية لننوسة ربنا يوفقهم
شكرا

----------


## لمسه

> معانا عروسة
> حلوة وأسمها ننوسة
> وبتقول قال ايه 
> عايزة تتجوز
> قلتلها معانا شبان
> حلوين جدعان
> ولا مرة واحد فيهم بوز
> اختارى وبلاش تحتارى
> بس الأول
> ...




دى عروسة الاستاذ ليدر 

ده مجلجل شعره ياناااااااس 

خلالالالالاصى عين امه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
اوام يا مامتشي 
ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اواااااااااام يا مااااااااامتشي 
ده عريسي ها ياخدني بالسلامة يا مامتشي

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> الحمد لله يارب الحمد لله يارب
> 
> أحمدك وأشكر فضلك على نعمة الجواز
> 
> علشان ميوصلش بيا الحال
> 
> والاقي الخاطبة جايبة الزبال 
> 
>     
> ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يلا يا أم يوسف عالمسابقه
وخلى الإجابه شارع الهرم وغلاوة ساره عندك  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
> اوام يا مامتشي 
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اواااااااااام يا مااااااااامتشي 
> ده عريسي ها ياخدني بالسلامة يا مامتشي



iهو مش هياخدك انت بس الحقيقة


هياخدك و ياخد كلللللللللللللل المخلفات في الشارع


 ::   ::

----------


## لمسه

> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
> اوام يا مامتشي 
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اواااااااااام يا مااااااااامتشي 
> ده عريسي ها ياخدني بالسلامة يا مامتشي



يابت ده جرى على بير مسعوووووود يابت اجرى وراااااااااااااه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
> اوام يا مامتشي 
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اواااااااااام يا مااااااااامتشي 
> ده عريسي ها ياخدني بالسلامة يا مامتشي


ما هوا هاياخدك مع اللى بياخده  :: 
يا 


زباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا












دى بعسل النحل
 ::p:

----------


## صفحات العمر

ماله الزبال يعنى 
بنى أدم عنده قوة تحمل مش موجودة عن ناس كتيييييييير 
ههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين الخاطبه دى بتجيب عرسان بس 
مفيش عرايس :8 1 219:

----------


## a_leader

*حد يلحقنى بشوية ماية

انا ح يغمن عليا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *حد يلحقنى بشوية ماية
> 
> انا ح يغمن عليا*


اتفضل يا مسيو



تنفع دى 
 ::

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
اااااااااااه يابطنى هارجعععععععععععععععع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> 


اسكتي يا إيمان دا احنا نفدنا بأعجوبة  ::   ::   ::

----------


## a_leader

> يابت ده جرى على بير مسعوووووود يابت اجرى وراااااااااااااه 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب عقلك يا نوسو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتينى و انا مصدووووووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امممممممممممممممممممممممممم



مش يمكن لو طيرنا شوية الرغاوى اللى على راسها دول و مسحنا الورنيش بشوية بنزين تطلع مزة و يبقى الحظ ابتسم لى و ضحك لى الزمان و اه ياليلى اه

معرفش نفسى مكتوم كده ليه

مفيش كام اسطوانة اكسجين هنا ؟*

----------


## a_leader

> اتفضل يا مسيو
> 
> 
> 
> تنفع دى


*ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب

ياريت لو حقنة مضاد حيوى  كمان ينوبك ثواب*

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم



*قلبى حاسس انها متنكرة و بتختبر حبى لها حقيقى ولا اوفسايد قصدى مش حقيقى*

----------


## لمسه

والله يااستاذ انا اللى مصدومه 

بقا دى اخرت بختك 

صبرت ونلت ياخويااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## لمسه

دى عليها مسكت ايد بالمشط لالالالالالالالالا 
مش اى حد يعرف يمسك المشط كده 

يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان تبقى تجلجل شعرك كويسسسسسسسسسسسس 

حطيت جل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تييييييب قابل بقااااااااا

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

> *ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدر 
> 
> اجررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى
> 
> اجرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى
> 
> على بير مسعود على طول 
> 
> انا وراك اهه 
> ...


*اناااااا

انا مش قادر اجرى

رجلى اتسمرت فى الارض

انا قلبى انكسر و باع جزر

انا دايخ

شوف لى اى حد يعلق لى اتنين جلوكوز و يجيب لى عصير منجة بسرعة عشان افوق*

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله عليك يامسيو وانت ملعلع بالشعرررر للعروسة بنت الاكابر


*بصيتى لى فى السبوبة يا ايمان

ماااااااااااااااشى

هاتى لى الدكتور بسرعة بئه

اخوكى جاله انفصام

انا حاسس انى مش انا يا ايمان

الحقينى يختى

و لو مالحقتينيش وصيتك لمسة

تخللى بالك منها

و عايزك تحطى علبة الجل اللى اشتريتها بخمستاشر جنى فى توقيعك*

----------


## e_elassas

> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
> 
> ياريت لو حقنة مضاد حيوى  كمان ينوبك ثواب*
> 
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> 
> *قلبى حاسس انها متنكرة و بتختبر حبى لها حقيقى ولا اوفسايد قصدى مش حقيقى*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه ياااااااااانا مش قادرة

----------


## a_leader

> والله يااستاذ انا اللى مصدومه 
> 
> بقا دى اخرت بختك 
> 
> صبرت ونلت ياخويااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*طول عمرى مرزق يا نوسوووووو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




> دى عليها مسكت ايد بالمشط لالالالالالالالالا 
> مش اى حد يعرف يمسك المشط كده 
> 
> يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> علشان تبقى تجلجل شعرك كويسسسسسسسسسسسس 
> 
> ...


*لا مش ح اقابل انا اتصلت بالاسعاف 

تعالى بسرعة الناريمان 

الظاهر انى نسيت و بدل ما اركب من الاسانسير رميت نفسى م الدور العاشر

الواحد بئه بينسى كتير اليومين دول معرفش ليه*

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه ياااااااااانا مش قادرة


*و انا كمان مش قادر

ماتشوفى لى عندك كوباية بوتاس ينوبك ثواب

ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## a_leader

*احم احم

انا ح اخللينى ماشى ورا قلبى شوية

طيب يا شحرورة بالنسبة للرغاوى اللى على راسها دى

يا ترى دى رابسو و لا برسيل اوتوماتيك عشان افهم الدنيا ح تمشى ازاى*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
> 
> ياريت لو حقنة مضاد حيوى  كمان ينوبك ثواب*
> 
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> 
> *قلبى حاسس انها متنكرة و بتختبر حبى لها حقيقى ولا اوفسايد قصدى مش حقيقى*


 
*وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## a_leader

*و حاجة كمان

لو اتفقت مع شركة كيماويات تكون محترمة بحيث تديها كام وش معجون و صنفرة تفتكرى ممكن تتحول ؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مش انا يا جدعان

حلم ده ولا علم

انت فين يا عم نادر*

----------


## reda laby

معلش بقى يا ليدر 
المكتوب ع الجبين لازم تشوفه العين
كل واسكت

----------


## a_leader

> *وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


*مانا كل اللى بفكر فيه يا ايمان حاليا هو الثواب مش اكتر

تفتكرى الواحد ممكن ياخد فيها كام حسنة ؟*

----------


## reda laby

ايه رأيك فى كمية حامض كبريتيك وطريقة الاستعمال 
انقع المُعدة لمدة لاتزيد عن خمس دقائق ثم اخرجها لتجد ما يسرك

----------


## a_leader

> معلش بقى يا ليدر 
> المكتوب ع الجبين لازم تشوفه العين
> كل واسكت


*
الحقنى يا رضا يا خويا ماتسيبنيش لوحدى

انا بخاف م الضلمة اوى*

----------


## kethara

*الأستاذ الزبال

بس بجد جميلة يا شحرورة
وخصوصا أخى ليدر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل عروسة وأنت طيب رمضان كريم

مع تحيتى*

----------


## a_leader

> ايه رأيك فى كمية حامض كبريتيك وطريقة الاستعمال 
> انقع المُعدة لمدة لاتزيد عن خمس دقائق ثم اخرجها لتجد ما يسرك


*
حبيبى انت

كنت فين من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## a_leader

> *[COLOR="Purple"
> وخصوصا أخى ليدر 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل عروسة وأنت طيب رمضان كريم
> 
> مع تحيتى[/COLOR]*


*
سعيكم مشكور اختى العزيزة قصدى الله يبارك فيكى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## a_leader

*مفيش حد هنا بيدى حقن ؟

او حتى اى صيدلية قريبة ؟*

----------


## a_leader

*ياللا يا شحرورة شليلها الماسك بئه عشان اعرف اروح الشغل بكرة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

ليدر 
ليدر 
ليدر 

تعاااااااااااااالى 

انا هنا اهه

وطى صوتك احسن يسمعونا 

براحه  ياعم الدنيا ضالمه 


تعالى نزوغ من البلوه دى 

ونستنى  شحرورة الخاطبه على الئمه 

نضربوها 

وقطعوها 

نحرموها 

تجيب عرايس سكه كده 

مش حاسيبها ياليدر 

لازم تتقطع 

كويس انك عرفت تهرب 

بص 

انت بكره متظهرش هنا  خالص 

وتعالى نلعب فى مسابقة المطبخ 

اهه ده فى المضمون 

كسبنا خسرنا  برده اكلنا 

وعلى راى المثل 

امشى فى جنازة ولا تمشى فى جوازه 

يالا ياليدر 

معلش 

هات ايدك 

تعالى انا عارف بيتكم فين حوصلك 

ياعينى على الجدع 

كان زى الفل 

 منك لله يا شحرورة 
*

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
> ليدر 
> ليدر 
> ليدر 
> 
> تعاااااااااااااالى 
> 
> انا هنا اهه
> ...


*اهرب ايه بس

انا رجلى لزقت فى الارض من ساعتها و مش عارف اجى يمين ولا شمال

خايف لا يكون جالى كرامب و معرفش العب ماتش الشبيبة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قول لى يا خويا

طيب لو قلنا اللى على راسها ده مش رغاوى

تفتكر ممكن يكون غزل البنات ؟*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا مش عارف فاتني كوووووووووووول ده 

بس الحمد لله

مفاتش كتير برضه 

المهم اني ضحكت بهستريا والله علي التعليقات الجميله 

وعلي الاخص جدا جدا جدا 


تعليق اخت ضابط شرطه 

وبشر الصابرين 


بجد مت من الضحك

----------


## e_elassas

> *اهرب ايه بس
> 
> انا رجلى لزقت فى الارض من ساعتها و مش عارف اجى يمين ولا شمال
> 
> خايف لا يكون جالى كرامب و معرفش العب ماتش الشبيبة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قول لى يا خويا
> ...


غزل البنات اه احلم احلم هههههههههه  فاكر  يامسيو لما غنيتلها

ايه ويها طلى ياقمر عالناس طلى 

ايه ويها ضوى بجمالك وبنورك اتجلى

ايه ويها عريسك (اللى هو انت يعنى) بده يزفك بدون دفوف

ويقولك (بتقول للعروووووووزه طبعا)انتى بعيونك عرش القلب محتلى :36 1 56: 

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللى

----------


## اليمامة

يانهار أسود



موش ممكن يا محمد
دانا هاموتلك سلف
انا جالى رعب
هوا فيه كدا؟
هههههههههه
بجد بجد خلاص قلبى هايقف من الضحك
موش ممكن بجد يا جماعة المسابقة دى
أول مرة اندم على عدم متابعتى
بس لسه بدرى موش هاسيبكم
متخافش يا محمد..أنا هاوضبهالك على الآخر قولى بس طلباتك..
وكفاية عليك نظرة عينيها الدباحة
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
اما انتى يا شحرورة
طلعتى خاطبة خاطبة
وبتعرفى تختارى صح
شكرا بجد على الجو الجميل دا
هنا الضحك للركب بجد..

----------


## لمسه

> غزل البنات اه احلم احلم هههههههههه  فاكر  يامسيو لما غنيتلها
> 
> ايه ويها طلى ياقمر عالناس طلى 
> 
> ايه ويها ضوى بجمالك وبنورك اتجلى
> 
> ايه ويها عريسك (اللى هو انت يعنى) بده يزفك بدون دفوف
> 
> ويقولك (بتقول للعروووووووزه طبعا)انتى بعيونك عرش القلب محتلى
> ...


اموووون هو انتى مقولتليش انتى  من وييين بالظبط ههههههههههههههههه

ال اويهااااااااا ال  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دى اخرها اغنية 

مكسوفه مكسوفه منك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يالهووووووى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اااااااااااااااااه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> غزل البنات اه احلم احلم هههههههههه  فاكر  يامسيو لما غنيتلها
> 
> ايه ويها طلى ياقمر عالناس طلى 
> 
> ايه ويها ضوى بجمالك وبنورك اتجلى
> 
> ايه ويها عريسك (اللى هو انت يعنى) بده يزفك بدون دفوف
> 
> ويقولك (بتقول للعروووووووزه طبعا)انتى بعيونك عرش القلب محتلى
> ...


اويييييييييييها 
لمسة و ايمان هايغيروا منها
اوييييييييييييها 
و هايقرصوها بركبتها 
اويييييييييييييييها 
و يحصلوها بجمعتها 

لي لي لي لي ليييييييييييييييش _بيزغرطوها كذه يا ايمان  ::  _

----------


## a_leader

> غزل البنات اه احلم احلم هههههههههه  فاكر  يامسيو لما غنيتلها
> 
> ايه ويها طلى ياقمر عالناس طلى 
> 
> ايه ويها ضوى بجمالك وبنورك اتجلى
> 
> ايه ويها عريسك (اللى هو انت يعنى) بده يزفك بدون دفوف
> 
> ويقولك (بتقول للعروووووووزه طبعا)انتى بعيونك عرش القلب محتلى
> ...


*و جاية تزفينى يعنى و ايدك فاضية

طيب هاتى معاك شاش و ميكروكروم و انبوبة اكسجين

هى دى الأخوة

ماااااشى*

----------


## a_leader

> يانهار أسود
> 
> 
> 
> موش ممكن يا محمد
> دانا هاموتلك سلف
> انا جالى رعب
> هوا فيه كدا؟
> هههههههههه
> ...


*انا اللى حاذذ فى نفسى يا ندى انى طول عمرى شاعر و رومانسى

بصى

انا ماهمنيش الخمستاشر غرزة اللى اخدتهم من عنيها الدباحة دى هههههههههههههههههههه

انا بس صعبان عليا غزل البنات اللى حاطاه اللى على راسها

البيت ح يتملى نمل يا ندى و انا ما بحبش النمل يا ناس

بصى انا محتاج حاليا واحد بتاع محارة وواحد نقاش بس يكونوا صنايعية تمام التمام و ربنا يسهل

ادعوا لى يا جماعة

الودااااااااااااااااااااااع*

----------


## اليمامة

> *انا اللى حاذذ فى نفسى يا ندى انى طول عمرى شاعر و رومانسى
> 
> بصى
> 
> انا ماهمنيش الخمستاشر غرزة اللى اخدتهم من عنيها الدباحة دى هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بس صعبان عليا غزل البنات اللى حاطاه اللى على راسها
> 
> البيت ح يتملى نمل يا ندى و انا ما بحبش النمل يا ناس
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
حراااااام
الرحمة ..هاموت من الضحك..
بص انت بقى يا محمد
الفاس خلاص وقعت ف الراس
وإن كان على غزل البنات نصبغه ونحط فيه مبيد للنمل
وإن كان على المحارة برضو بسيطة تتمعجن وتاخد وش وتبقى تمام
وبعدين لبس البوصة تبقى عروسة..
أنا بقى اللى حاذذ فى نفسى نظرتها
بص كدا يا محمد..دقق فى عنيها
بتبصلك بصة عميقة..
ماتكسفهاش بقى..
حد لاقى يابنى..
اتكل على الله يا عم الرومانسى
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدر 
> 
> اجررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى
> 
> اجرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى
> 
> على بير مسعود على طول 
> 
> انا وراك اهه 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههه
ايه ياريس دلوقتى بتقول اجرى يا ليدر يا سلام
والله فرحانه فيكم فرحة
ننوسة واحدة تكفى يا ناس الرحمة
على العموم اكيد بكرة احلى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ياه يا ناريمان 
> الشحرورة مكدبتش خبر :
> 
> d





> الزبال





> لالالالالالا
> 
> دا ما شاء الله يا نيرمو ارتقوا قوي قوي قوي قوي النهاردة
> 
> انت فيه يا بتاع الاسانسير 
> 
> ارحم م الزبالة وريحتها





> مش عاوزاااااااه 
> 
> زبااااااااااااااااال





> زبال 
> 
> 
> ده المستوى انهااااااار





> ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> خيااااااااااااااااااانة
> 
> 
> 
> قلب مصر ظهرت امتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*
ناريمان يا قمر
انت بس تأمر يا جمييييييييييل
بس اوعدك المرة الجاية عريس خطيييييييييييييييير
انتظرينا غدا يا قمر


نوفا العسولة

الصبى بتاعتى هههههههههههه
لا متزعليش يا كميلة خليكى بس شوية وهتلاقى منى احلى هدية


العسولة قلب مصر

ههههههههههههه
شوفتى بقى النمردة بتاعت البناويت بتعمل ايه
بس بجد منورة يا جماعة مالكم بس فى ايه
ايوووووووووووووووووووو

لمووووسة الجميلة

اه زبال ماله يختى يا جماله يا دلاله
منور وسط عياله
ههههههههههههههههههههه


القمر ايمان الشامى

ايوة قلب مصر مش اى كلااااااااااااام فى الوقت المناسب
بتظهر وتبان ودايما هى فى الامان
ههههههههههههههههههه

خليكوا قاعدين*

----------


## الشحرورة

> عريس زبال ياسلام


*اهلا اهلا دكتور مصطفى
انتظرنا وهتعرف الاجابة وحتى لو كان زبال
مش هو عريس احلى كلام
ههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب
على فكرة عروسة بكرة تجنن

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اجوزوا يا بنات اجوزوا 
> لمسه
> هأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأو


 



> الحمد لله في ناس كتير هنا كانت مستنية العريس
> 
> 
> 
> سارة
> 
> 
> و الله مهو راااااااااجع
> 
> ...





> *اه شفتوا .. ده حتى الجهاز عندي اتصدم والصفحة حلفت ماهي فاتحة
> 
> يادي البخت .. حتى مع الأخوة الزبالين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله عليك يامسيو وانت ملعلع بالشعرررر للعروسة بنت الاكابر


*

حبيباتى البناوووووووووويت الحلوين

اخت ظابط شرطة وايمان الشامى
اه منكم يا ولادى
وامسة وناريمان واليسا

مالكم يا جماعة بتتعازمزا على بعض ليه
متخافووووووش معايا عرسان كتير
وبكرة فيه مفاجاة شديدة
هههههههههههههههه
انتظرونا*

----------


## لمسه

طبعا تجنن ياشحروره 

اهو ياولدااااااه المسيو خلاص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كان فله ربنا يصبرك يارب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الشحرورة

> الحمد لله يارب الحمد لله يارب
> 
> أحمدك وأشكر فضلك على نعمة الجواز
> 
> علشان ميوصلش بيا الحال
> 
> والاقي الخاطبة جايبة الزبال 
> 
>     
> ...


*
اه وحياتك يا ختى احنا عملناها من زمان ايام الرخص
هههههههههههههههههههه
ياللا عشان نسيب فرصة لغيرنا
خليهم يتهنوا زينا
بس بجد بكرة مفاجأة اياك تتاخروا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههه
> بس بجد يا شحرورة كويس بتجبرى بخاطرهم بردة
> هو احنا لسه بلد شهادات
> انا برة اللعبة دى ده وعدك ليه
> فعلا هدية لننوسة ربنا يوفقهم
> شكرا


*هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة معاكى حق يا بنتى بلد شهادات
مش يشوفوا المصلحة العامة يا نوفا
انتى شاطرة زى ابو الشحارير*

----------


## الشحرورة

> دى عروسة الاستاذ ليدر 
> 
> ده مجلجل شعره ياناااااااس 
> 
> خلالالالالاصى عين امه


*
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يا لمووسة

بلاش تقولى كده لحسن دة مغمن عليه
خليه بس يكمل معانا الحلقات الله يكرمك مش ناقصة
مفيش اسعاف دلوقتى
صبرية مش تخوفيه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
> اوام يا مامتشي 
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اواااااااااام يا مااااااااامتشي 
> ده عريسي ها ياخدني بالسلامة يا مامتشي


*
اهلا مصراوية جدا القمر

ايوة كده الاغانى المصاحبة للزفة والفرح
تسلم الايادى يا قمرنا
ياريت تشوفى كام اغنية لننوسة بكرة
هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ماله الزبال يعنى 
> بنى أدم عنده قوة تحمل مش موجودة عن ناس كتيييييييير 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين الخاطبه دى بتجيب عرسان بس 
> مفيش عرايس


*اهلا اهلا بالمايسترو محمد سعيد

ايه رايك بننوسة بزمتك مش احلى عروسة
انا عارفة انت مش بتحب تكسف حد بس اليومين الجايين
معانا مفاجات من العيار التقيل تابعنا وخليك معانا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *حد يلحقنى بشوية ماية
> 
> انا ح يغمن عليا*





> اتفضل يا مسيو
> 
> 
> 
> تنفع دى





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
> اااااااااااه يابطنى هارجعععععععععععععععع
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> اسكتي يا إيمان دا احنا نفدنا بأعجوبة


*اهلا اهلا مسيووووووووو ليدر

بجد مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضوحك
الف سلامة عليك ان شاء الله هتفوق من الجاية حاجة ايه تهبل
ههههههههههههههههه

شاطرة يا ايمان 
البصل ينفع بالظروف دى خالص مالص
ههههههههههههههههه

اضحكى اضحكى يا لموسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


قلب مصر العسل

الحمدلله على كل شيئ نفدنا وراسترحنا وريحنا
بس بجد معايا شوية عرسان قمر لسه جايين
دول مخلياهم للاخر
انتظرونا

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

هيا المسابقه الساعه كام

----------


## سوما

> *
> اه وحياتك يا ختى احنا عملناها من زمان ايام الرخص
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ياللا عشان نسيب فرصة لغيرنا
> خليهم يتهنوا زينا
> بس بجد بكرة مفاجأة اياك تتاخروا*


  ::  ما بلاش الكلام ده يا شحرورة الله يخليك ,,
خلى بالك برضه من البنات الغلابة اللى مش شافوا المليم  :36 4 4: 
المهم سيبى لينا فرصة نتهنا زيكم بس بعيد عن الزبال والذى منه 
ومعاكى بكرة ان شاء الله ,,,,, ولما نشوف اخرتها معاكى  :36 27 13:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يلا بقى خلونا نشوف مين هايطلعلنا في البخت النهاردة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

سعداء بوجودك  ومشاركاتكم الجميله 

وروحكم المرحه  ومدعاباتكم الطريفة 

وربنا يرجعك  بالسلامة يا ليدر 

حل فزورة اليوم كان

عامل النظافة او الزبال  

والنتيجه  هى 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

*

----------


## لمسه

> هيا المسابقه الساعه كام



مش اليوم ياستاذ حسين 

هى يوم بعد يوم يعنى غدا ان شاء الله 

ومنور المنتدى يافندم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يعني مفيش عريس 
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هيا المسابقه الساعه كام


 هو انت مش ملاحظ انك سألت السؤال ده كتير النهاردة ؟  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> هو انت مش ملاحظ انك سألت السؤال ده كتير النهاردة ؟


يعني شايفاني بكسب اوي 
هههههههه
عموما انا بنشط في النص التاني من الدوري 
حاسبي علي نفسك بقي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مساء الخير يا جماعة 
الشحرورة بتقول لكم مافيش مسابقة النهاردة عشان هي معزومة عند بنت خالة بنت عم ابو بوكي بوكي
و عازماها على ياكشي كرنب وهي بتحب تاكله و تنام على طول 
فمافيش مسابقة و تقدروا تناموا بدري النهاردة يعني على اتناشر الا خمسة كده 
سلام بقى ...ربنا يقدرني على فعل الخير

----------


## nariman

> مساء الخير يا جماعة 
> الشحرورة بتقول لكم مافيش مسابقة النهاردة عشان هي معزومة عند بنت خالة بنت عم ابو بوكي بوكي
> و عازماها على ياكشي كرنب وهي بتحب تاكله و تنام على طول 
> فمافيش مسابقة و تقدروا تناموا بدري النهاردة يعني على اتناشر الا خمسة كده 
> سلام بقى ...ربنا يقدرني على فعل الخير



*ياكشي طيبة   ايه البراءة دي




*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يخرب عقلك يا نوسو
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكتينى و انا مصدووووووم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*مسيو ليدر

باقولك ايه ممنوووووووع على اى عريس او مشارك انه يعدل
بالننوسة دى يا اناس احلى عروسة
معقولة كده لا طبعا ده يصح اى تعديل فيها
معالمها هتتغير وشروطها بعريسها كمان
هههههههههههههههههه
وسلامتك من الصدمة يا مسيووووو
واستنانا الليلة هنصالحوك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> والله يااستاذ انا اللى مصدومه 
> 
> بقا دى اخرت بختك 
> 
> صبرت ونلت ياخويااااااااااااااااااااااااا





> دى عليها مسكت ايد بالمشط لالالالالالالالالا 
> مش اى حد يعرف يمسك المشط كده 
> 
> يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> علشان تبقى تجلجل شعرك كويسسسسسسسسسسسس 
> 
> ...


*ايه يا لمووووووووووس

بلاش ياختى تهدى قوى كده النفوس وتخلى مسيو ليدر يهرب
وبعدين تروح الفرص عليه
انتى كده حبيبتى بتضرية لسه الفاجات جاية
بس الليلة مفاجأة لكى بالذات يا قمر
انتظرينا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *اناااااا
> 
> انا مش قادر اجرى
> 
> رجلى اتسمرت فى الارض
> 
> انا قلبى انكسر و باع جزر
> 
> انا دايخ
> ...





> *بصيتى لى فى السبوبة يا ايمان
> 
> ماااااااااااااااشى
> 
> هاتى لى الدكتور بسرعة بئه
> 
> اخوكى جاله انفصام
> 
> انا حاسس انى مش انا يا ايمان
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا مسيو ليدر

ده انا باقول عليك انك جامد قوى بردة كده
تخذلنى بعد ما وعدت ننوسة انك طيب وهتشيل الليلة
لالالالالالالالالالالالا
ميصحش ابدا ابدا ابدا انا بقى اللى مصدومة
هاكرمك المرة الجاية اتفضل تصبيرة
لحد ما نيجى الليلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه ياااااااااانا مش قادرة





> *احم احم
> 
> انا ح اخللينى ماشى ورا قلبى شوية
> 
> طيب يا شحرورة بالنسبة للرغاوى اللى على راسها دى
> 
> يا ترى دى رابسو و لا برسيل اوتوماتيك عشان افهم الدنيا ح تمشى ازاى*





> *وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


ا*ليسا حبيبتى

ليه بس مش قادرة طيب عايزة اشوفك الليلة ضرورى يا قمر
بعد حلقتنا ما تنزل
ههههههههههههههههه
ضرورى

مسيو ليدر 

ممنوع تشيل اى حاجة من ننوسة
لا بالحذف ولا بالاضافة ممنوع افهمك ازاى يا تشيل
وقلبك ليها يميل يا اما سلام
ها قلت ايه على العموم لسه جاى كتير خليك معانا يا مسيو

ايه يا ايمان يا قمر

بدل نا تشجيعة وتساعدينى اجوز ننوسة حرام عليكى
انا تعبت قوى

منتظراكم الليلة خصوصا كل النونات*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ايه رأيك فى كمية حامض كبريتيك وطريقة الاستعمال 
> انقع المُعدة لمدة لاتزيد عن خمس دقائق ثم اخرجها لتجد ما يسرك





> معلش بقى يا ليدر 
> المكتوب ع الجبين لازم تشوفه العين
> كل واسكت


ا*هلا اهلا اخونا رضا لابى

منور المسابقة يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
نوركم غطى على الكهريا
كل سنة وانت طيب رمضان كريم
ايه بننوسة عروستنا اظن متقولشى ساعدنى الله يخليك
عشان اجوزها على العيد
والليلة هنكمل ونعيد ونزيد 
منتظرينك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الأستاذ الزبال
> 
> بس بجد جميلة يا شحرورة
> وخصوصا أخى ليدر 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل عروسة وأنت طيب رمضان كريم
> 
> مع تحيتى*


حبيبة قلبى قيثارة

*ههههههههههههههه
يختى على الاستاذ ايوة كده الله يكرمك
شجعينى خلينى اخلص من ننوسة
عندى غيرها كتير اعمل ايه بس
منورة ابقى تعالى بدرى يا سوسو شوية*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *مفيش حد هنا بيدى حقن ؟
> 
> او حتى اى صيدلية قريبة ؟*





> *ياللا يا شحرورة شليلها الماسك بئه عشان اعرف اروح الشغل بكرة*


*يا مسيو ليدر

اذا كان على الحقن ننوسة بتدى حقن ممتازة
اوصيها عليك ولا يهمك
والحلقة يوم بعد يوم
يعنى الليلة فيه ننوسة متنساش*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> ليدر 
> ليدر 
> ليدر 
> 
> تعاااااااااااااالى 
> 
> انا هنا اهه
> ...


*أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى

منووووووووووووور الفزورة ياريس مالها ننوسة بزمتك
مش كنت بتوصف فيها وفى محاسنها
ياللا على العموم لسه معانا ننوسات كتير ولا يهمك
بلاش تطفش مسيو ليدر
الله يخليك كده العرسان هيطفشوا
انتظرونا ياريس لك عندى مفاجأة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> انا مش عارف فاتني كوووووووووووول ده 
> 
> بس الحمد لله
> 
> مفاتش كتير برضه 
> 
> المهم اني ضحكت بهستريا والله علي التعليقات الجميله 
> 
> وعلي الاخص جدا جدا جدا 
> ...


*أخى الكريم محمد حسين

اهلا منور الفزورة والليلة معانا ننوسة جديدة
وعريس قمر
كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم هننتظرك 
الليلة وكل ليلة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يانهار أسود
> 
> 
> 
> موش ممكن يا محمد
> دانا هاموتلك سلف
> انا جالى رعب
> هوا فيه كدا؟
> هههههههههه
> ...


*الجميلة الحلوة اليمامة

منورة يا قمر فزورة الخاطبة
شوفتى فزورتنا بتضحك ازاى تابعينا بقى
ربنا يسعد ايامك وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا فمر
ورمضان كريم
ودايما ننتظرك بس متنسبش شوية اكل من المائدة اللى عندك
عشان الضيوف
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انتو مدخلتوش قاعه الرياضه النهارضه ولا ايه  

 :18 1 35:  

يظهر ان محدش زارها النهارضه 

انتو ماتعرفوش 
ان 
في ماتش للاهلي النهارضه الساعه 11  
وطبيعي انه مش هيخلص علي 30و12 

 :36 1 73: 

انا بطالب بالتاجيل لمده نص ساعه بس
 :36 22 3:  

قلتو ايه ؟ 



عايز اجمع اول 3 بنط بقي 
 :36 2 51:

----------


## الشحرورة

تيك تيك تيك
مين
شحرورة الخاطبة

عروستنا يا ننوسة

يا أحلى وأرق عروسة

عريسنا اليوم

تملى مظلوم

وم ن السهر والوحدة

جفاه النوم

طول الليل سهران

حران بردان

ما يقدر من قعاده يقوم

وف شغلانته 

لازم يبان شرير

ويكون جته ضخم كبير

وصوته قوى وأجش

وبسلاحة يهش ينش

لاى حرامى او سكير

اصله يا عينى

نفسه ينام ويتعشى

عسل وفطير




عرفتيه

والا لسه عايزة تسأليه

ههههههههههههه

مين هنااااااااااااااااك

دى عروستنا يا ريس 

سجل الشغلانه وياللا

قبل ما نهيس

وادى صورة ننوسة ياريت متبصش يا مسيو ليدر

لانها خجوووووووووووولة

0

ننوسة بتقول مين الاسكندرانى الحليوة ده

قلتلها الريس استاذى اسكندرانى سألتنى بيشغل ايه

يظهر هتفكر فيه


سلااااااااااااام هاقووووووووووم

اناااااااااااااااااااام

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الظابط ...

----------


## nova_n

الغفير

----------


## لمسه

فينكووووووو 

الساعه عدت

----------


## قلب مصر

تك تك تك تك
الحق يا شاويش

----------


## nariman

رجل الأمن ..

----------


## لمسه

غفيررر

----------


## e_elassas

حارس الامن

----------


## اليمامة

الغفير أو الشاويش
انا باخد نفسى من الضحك 
وهارجع اضحك للصبح..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الغفير

----------


## kethara

الغفير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أهو كلهم ظبااااااااااااااااااااااط

----------


## قلب مصر

بقى بالذمة يا إيمان فيه ظابط بيقول ميييييييين هناااااااااااك

دا الظابط يجيبك ويلففك ويخليكي تقولي مين اللي هناك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اه طبعا يا أم يوسف
الظابط لازم يبقا ضخم زى ما بتقول
لكن الغفير مش شرط

هاااااااااااا
حد له عندى حاجه
أنا عندى ظابط وفيه كل المواصفات وربنا نفسه ينام

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خلاص علشان أكون لحقت نقطه لو الظابط غلط

الغفير

 ::p:

----------


## د. أمل

لأ يا جماعة اللى بيقول مين هناك العسكرى ..
 زى فيلم إسماعيل يس فى البتاع .. هو كان فى إيه ..؟

هو أنتم بتيجوا الساعة كام بالضبط ..

----------


## الشحرورة

> انتو مدخلتوش قاعه الرياضه النهارضه ولا ايه  
> 
>  
> 
> يظهر ان محدش زارها النهارضه 
> 
> انتو ماتعرفوش 
> ان 
> في ماتش للاهلي النهارضه الساعه 11  
> ...


*معلشى سامحنا أخى محمد حسين

كان لازم نعلن عنها الأول
وبعدين انا اتغميت من اللى حصل مع الأهلى
بس ياللا هنعمل ايه
منور القزورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الظابط ...





> الغفير





> فينكووووووو 
> 
> الساعه عدت





> تك تك تك تك
> الحق يا شاويش


*ايمان
نوفا
لموووووس
قلب مصر

الليلة الريس الرائع اسكندرانى
هيجى بنفسه ويقول الحل
وده معقول يسيبنا كده مش عارفين
هههههههههههههههههه
منورين والله يا جماحة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> رجل الأمن ..





> غفيررر





> حارس الامن



*ناريمان
لمسة
اليسا

اهلا منورين يا قمرات
وايه اللغة العربية الفصحى
طيوتوا النوم من عينى
وخلتونى اصحى
انتظرونا الليلة وكل ليلة هتبقى جميلة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الغفير أو الشاويش
> انا باخد نفسى من الضحك 
> وهارجع اضحك للصبح..





> الغفير





> الغفير


 *
اليمامة

انتى لسة بتضحكى ربنا يسعدك يا ستى
بس خلى شوية ضوحك الجاى أجمل باذن الله

مصراوية جدا جدا

منورة يا عسل وانتظرى الحل الليلة
وان شاء الله تبقى جميلة بوجودكم

قيثارة

صحى النوم يا قمر انتى لسه فاكرة
انا هاجيب المنبه واجى اقغد جنبك
يمكن تفتكرينى مين بس واخدك منى
مش عايزة ديك رومى يا سوسو
ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> بقى بالذمة يا إيمان فيه ظابط بيقول ميييييييين هناااااااااااك
> 
> دا الظابط يجيبك ويلففك ويخليكي تقولي مين اللي هناك


*قلب مصر

هوة فى عينيها كده حبوبة ومتواضعة
خليها يا قمرنا انتى ومنورة لمتنا
وخاليكى مع صحبتنا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اه طبعا يا أم يوسف
> الظابط لازم يبقا ضخم زى ما بتقول
> لكن الغفير مش شرط
> 
> هاااااااااااا
> حد له عندى حاجه
> أنا عندى ظابط وفيه كل المواصفات وربنا نفسه ينام





> خلاص علشان أكون لحقت نقطه لو الظابط غلط
> 
> الغفير



*اهلا يا ايمان

الظابط لازم يبقى ضخم
مين قال كده هما بيخوفوا لوحدهم بس نعرف الرتبة
اسألى اختك شحرورة حياتها كلها من ولادتها
معاهم وفى وسطهم الى الممات يا قمر
تسلمى وخليكى معانا
والأمر يبت فيه ريس المسابقة أستاذى اسكندرانى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> لأ يا جماعة اللى بيقول مين هناك العسكرى ..
>  زى فيلم إسماعيل يس فى البتاع .. هو كان فى إيه ..؟
> 
> هو أنتم بتيجوا الساعة كام بالضبط ..


 *
بصى يا دوا دوا

انتى دايما منورة
بس حكاية الرتب دى هيفصل فيها
الريس اسكندرانى
غفير عسكرى شاويش مش عارفه
هههههههههههههههههههه
انتظرينا الليلة وهتعرفى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*هو مسيوووووووووو ليدر فييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتخطف والا طفش والا ايه
طيب خليك معانا وهتشوف المرة الجاية
ننوسة أحلى عروسة
منتظرينك الليلة وكل ليلة*

----------


## a_leader

> *هو مسيوووووووووو ليدر فييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اتخطف والا طفش والا ايه
> طيب خليك معانا وهتشوف المرة الجاية
> ننوسة أحلى عروسة
> منتظرينك الليلة وكل ليلة*


ايه يا شحرورة .. ماتسيبينى مغمن عليا شوية .. ماينفعش كده حرام عليكى



اشطة عليكى يا اجدع خاطبة فى الدنيا

يا صفايح الزبدة السايحة

اموت انا فى الادمان

الشوق الشوق يا عسول

بلوبيف بلوبيف

هو طلب صغنون بس

ممكن اعرف مقاس كوتشى الجميل كام ؟

ااااااااااااااااااااااه انا مش مصدق نفسى يا جدعان

طول عمرى بسأل نفسى ايه بوس الواوا دى

و اخيرا ح ابوس الواوا بنفسى

صبرت و نلت يا ليدر


ااااااااااااااااه و اسبقنى يا قلبى اسبقنى ع الجنة الحلوة اسبقنى

ااااااااااااااه اسبقنى و قول لحبيبى انا جاى على طول يا حبيبى

اااااااااااااااااااه و جرب نار الغيرة يا نشأت .. جرب نار الغيرة

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه واكا واكا اوه اوه واكا واكا ايه ايه 

اااااااااااااااااااه و يا نجف بنور يا زين العرسان .. يا زين العرسان
ااااااااااااااااااه قلبى و مفتاحه دول ملك ايديك 
ااااااااااااااااااه  و حبيبة امها يا خواتى بحبها .. يا خواتييييييييييي يا خواتى بحبها

ااااااااااااااااااه ابجد هوز حطى كلمن شكل الاستاذ بئه منسجمن

ااااااااااااااااااه الو الو احنا هنا و نجحنا اهو فى المدرسه

----------


## اليمامة

> ايه يا شحرورة .. ماتسيبينى مغمن عليا شوية .. ماينفعش كده حرام عليكى
> 
> 
> 
> اشطة عليكى يا اجدع خاطبة فى الدنيا
> 
> يا صفايح الزبدة السايحة
> 
> اموت انا فى الادمان
> ...


هههههههههههههه
هههههه هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوووى الجدع خرف يا ولاد..
عملتلى ايه يا شحرورة يا خاطبه؟؟
دا كان بعقله
هههههههههههههه
لازم ننوسة الليلة ترجعله عقله اللى راح يا حرام
يا عينى عليك يا ليدر
هههههههههههههههههه
دا باينه مات..

----------


## اليمامة

> هو طلب صغنون بس
> 
> ممكن اعرف مقاس كوتشى الجميل كام ؟
> 
> ااااااااااااااااااااااه انا مش مصدق نفسى يا جدعان


ههههههههههههههههه
فعلاً هو دا السؤال..
وبما إنها سبور كدا ماتشيلشى هم يا محمد
الكوتشى بتاعها عليا
ومن أديداس كمان
علشان خاطر لما تمشى جنبك كدا تكون لايقة عليك
وتتغندر
أومال ايه؟
احنا فى ديك "ايه ديك دا " الساعة 
هههههههههه
دا يوم عيد يوم ما نشوفوك كدا متهنى ومبسوط
يلا..يلا على البركة
الحمد لله انها جت فى الكوتشى...

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
استاذ نادر و شحروره المنتدى الجميله 
كل سنه وانتم بالف خير معلش مش لحقت المسابقه 
من اولها بس بجد كنت هموت من كتر الضحك لانى قرأت كل 
صفحات المسابقه من اولها لاخرها بجد 
 استاذ ليدر تعيش وتاخد غيرها سيبك من الشحروره وتعال 
نجيب لك ننوسه من المنصورة الاصل احلى من الصوره 
لو ينفع اجاوب على اخر حلقه هو (حارس الامن )البودى جارد 
زمان كان من الشرطه او عسكرى الدوريه 
استاذ نادر اخى العزيز بشكرك جدا على الدعوه الجميله بجد 
مضحكتش كدا من قلبى من زمان بجد رمضان مبارك عليكم جميعا 
وبسجل حضورى متاخره معلش فى المسابقه 
متعكم الله جميعا بالصحه والعافيه ورزقكم العتق من النار فى شهره المبارك الطيب 
فى حفظ الله

----------


## Dr_rehab

*الغاليه الشحرورة 

ضحكت  لما كنت حاموووووووووووووووت 

ربنا يفرحك ويجزيك خير على المرح والفرح ده 

بس اسمحيلى بقى 

ليدر معانا

وكل الاسكندرانية حقهم ميضعش ابدا 

واحنا منتظرين عمدتنا  اسكندرانى يتصرف ازاى 

ومتخفش يا ليدر 

الريس معرفنى على ذوقك 

خد الريس واشرب قهوتكم فى  ديليس 

وحتشوف العروسة هناك 

احلى عروسة اسكندرانية 

تشوفها وقت المغربيه 

بين الشمس والميه 



*

----------


## hanoaa

> *الغاليه الشحرورة 
> 
> ضحكت  لما كنت حاموووووووووووووووت 
> 
> ربنا يفرحك ويجزيك خير على المرح والفرح ده 
> 
> بس اسمحيلى بقى 
> 
> ليدر معانا
> ...


تصدقى يا دكتورة بحسدك
يا بختك بجد عرفتى تقرى كل الصفحات 
هانيالك الضحك
و من غير حسد ماتخافيش
هو العريس الجديد الساعه كام بقى

----------


## a_leader

> هههههههههههههه
> هههههه هههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوووى الجدع خرف يا ولاد..
> عملتلى ايه يا شحرورة يا خاطبه؟؟
> دا كان بعقله
> هههههههههههههه
> لازم ننوسة الليلة ترجعله عقله اللى راح يا حرام
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعمل ايه بس يا ندى

المزة خطفت روحى قصدى قلبى هههههههههههههههههه

هى فاتنة بصراحة بس خايف تكون لابسة شراب مقطع تحت الكوتشى و ده اللى موغوشنى

خايف م الصدمة اوى يا ندى

حد يقلعها الكوتشى و يريح قلبى يا ناس

هههههههههههههههههههه 



> ههههههههههههههههه
> فعلاً هو دا السؤال..
> وبما إنها سبور كدا ماتشيلشى هم يا محمد
> الكوتشى بتاعها عليا
> ومن أديداس كمان
> علشان خاطر لما تمشى جنبك كدا تكون لايقة عليك
> وتتغندر
> أومال ايه؟
> احنا فى ديك "ايه ديك دا " الساعة 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كريمة من يومك و ياريت شنكار زى بتاع عمرو زكى عشان الاصابات و الحاجات دى

و ماتنسيش الله يكرمك تعملى لنا قرص فى الاربعين قصدى الصباحية

بس عايز اخد رأيك فى حاجة الله يكرمك

انا بفكر اسيب صورى عند الحانوتى بدل الخاطبة دى احسن ذوقها اثيوبى اوى و خايف البس انا مشكلة

نهر النيل و تبئى حوسة و انا مش ناقص مشاكل دولية

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
>  استاذ ليدر تعيش وتاخد غيرها سيبك من الشحروره وتعال 
> نجيب لك ننوسه من المنصورة الاصل احلى من الصوره 
> 
> متعكم الله جميعا بالصحه والعافيه ورزقكم العتق من النار فى شهره المبارك الطيب 
> فى حفظ الله


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

سعيكم مشكور يا توتاية

و انا خلاص ح اوهب نفسى لكتابة سيناريوهات افلام الرعب و مش عايز اتجوز

كل سنة و انتى طيبة و يارب يارب مانجولكيش فى حاجة و حشة

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

> *الغاليه الشحرورة 
> 
> ضحكت  لما كنت حاموووووووووووووووت 
> 
> ربنا يفرحك ويجزيك خير على المرح والفرح ده 
> 
> بس اسمحيلى بقى 
> 
> ليدر معانا
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يا دكتورة و يبارك فيكى

قولى لى صحيح

هى المروحة دى كام ريشة ؟

اصلها تفرق معايا كتير اوى

ياللا يا ريس نروحوا ديليس و ماتنساش تلبس البلوفر بئه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

بصراحه 

الحلقة دى كانت فعلا مشكلة 

وبسببها الشحرورة دخلت التخشيبه ليلة  وحتتعرض على النيابة الصبح 

لان كل الاجابات تعتبر صحيحه 

هى اصلا الاجابة الصحيحه 100 % الشاويش 

اما رجل الامن فهى شملت كل الدرجات والرتب والاوضاع 

لكن غفير مقبوله 

ضابط دى بقى مش مقبوله 

اما بودى جارد دى دى عاوزه فتوى  من ادارة التشريع 


وبعد  المداولات والمباحثات والمشاورات 

تقرر ان يمنح 3 درجات لصاحب مشاركة الشاويش 

ودرجتان  لاول مشاركة فيها غفير 

والباقى درجة واحده  

للغفير ولرجل الامن ولمدير الامن شخصيا 

وهذا الاستثناء فى هذه الحلقة فقط 

واى تجاوز من شحرورة حتحال اوراقها لفضيلة المفتى 

والنتيجه  هى 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساءك ورد يا ليدر 

بقولك ايه 

احنا دلوقتى فى عروستين 

واحده من المنصورة وواحده من اسكندرية 

تعالى بعد ما نصلى العشا والتراويح فى جامع ابراهيم 

نشربو القهوة فى ديليس ونشوف عروسة اسكندرية 

ونتفقوا على سفرية المنصورة دى 

بس اوعى اخت ضابط شرطه تعرف 

حتبوظ لنا  الزيارة 

بقولك ايه 

بلاش نظهرو النهارده فى مسابقة شحرورة مش نقص جريان


ليييييييييييييييييدر 

بقولك ايه 

ابقى البس الكوتشى ابو عجل 

علشان لو حصل فى الامرو امور 

نبقى يا فكيييييييييييييك 

فى الخلعون *

----------


## اليمامة

هههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلكوا
أنا هضمت حتة الفرخة اللى كلتها من كتر الضحك وجوعت من تانى
بصراحة بصراحة يا محمد
انت بقى بتدلع
دى ننوسة دولية..وآخر دلع وعنجهية
فيه حد قدها...
وكمان عايزها بشنكار
على اساس يعنى انكوا هاتلعبوا ضربات ترجيحية
ههههههههههههه
يا خوفى عليك..
وموش مهم بقى يا محمد الشراب
خلى المستخبى مستخبى
هههههههههههه
ومسيره هايبان
اتماسك بقى يا بطل
ماتكسفناش
ومعاك اسكندرانى أهو بيشد من حيلك
بس عموماً لوزهقت
تعال عندى اخترلك من المنصورة 
ننوسة من الآخر
وإسال ايمان هاتقولك
وكمان توتاية قالتلك..
احنا اخوات متخافش
وهانخدموك..خدمة العمر

----------


## الشحرورة

> ايه يا شحرورة .. ماتسيبينى مغمن عليا شوية .. ماينفعش كده حرام عليكى
> 
> 
> 
> اشطة عليكى يا اجدع خاطبة فى الدنيا
> 
> يا صفايح الزبدة السايحة
> 
> اموت انا فى الادمان
> ...


*مين مسيو ليدر

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا والله منور الخاطبة والفوازير
ايه بس مالك خليك جاااااااااااامد
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا فاكراك متين ومتهربش من عروستين
اصبر وانت هتلاقى معانا الشهد
فى كل العروض اللى جايين
هههههههههههههه
وبلاش تسمع كلام الأعداء
واحنا لك دايما منتظرين
خلى بالك كل اللى جاى بعد بكرة حلويين
ومقطقطين انت حر حدد مصيرك فين
ومع مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههههه
> هههههه هههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوووى الجدع خرف يا ولاد..
> عملتلى ايه يا شحرورة يا خاطبه؟؟
> دا كان بعقله
> هههههههههههههه
> لازم ننوسة الليلة ترجعله عقله اللى راح يا حرام
> ...


*يا ندى يا قمر

خليكى جانبى انا ما صدقت انه رجع
وبعدين بقى مالها ياختى قمر واخر حلاوة
هيه جابتها من الاخر الحلاوة حلاوة الروح يا جماحة
هههههههههههههههههههه
فرحانين بوجودك يا ندى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ههههههههههههههههه
> فعلاً هو دا السؤال..
> وبما إنها سبور كدا ماتشيلشى هم يا محمد
> الكوتشى بتاعها عليا
> ومن أديداس كمان
> علشان خاطر لما تمشى جنبك كدا تكون لايقة عليك
> وتتغندر
> أومال ايه؟
> احنا فى ديك "ايه ديك دا " الساعة 
> ...


*ايوة كده يا ندى تسلمى يا قمر
شجعية وبالفزورة اربطية
وكل ليله بالمحاسن وجمال العرايس شوقية
ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> استاذ نادر و شحروره المنتدى الجميله 
> كل سنه وانتم بالف خير معلش مش لحقت المسابقه 
> من اولها بس بجد كنت هموت من كتر الضحك لانى قرأت كل 
> صفحات المسابقه من اولها لاخرها بجد 
>  استاذ ليدر تعيش وتاخد غيرها سيبك من الشحروره وتعال 
> نجيب لك ننوسه من المنصورة الاصل احلى من الصوره 
> لو ينفع اجاوب على اخر حلقه هو (حارس الامن )البودى جارد 
> زمان كان من الشرطه او عسكرى الدوريه 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا توتى القمر

انتى فين يا شيخة وحشتينا ووحشتنا مشاركتك
بس ايه رايك بزمتك ننوسة فيها حاجة تتعيب
والا اكمن عريسنا راجل طيب
بيتبغدد علينا ياللا بس بجد انتى منورانا
وخلى بالك العريس اللى يفلت من ننوسة ممكن ياخد
اى عروسة هههههههههههههههه

رمضان كررررررررريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الغاليه الشحرورة 
> 
> ضحكت  لما كنت حاموووووووووووووووت 
> 
> ربنا يفرحك ويجزيك خير على المرح والفرح ده 
> 
> بس اسمحيلى بقى 
> 
> ليدر معانا
> ...


*مرحبا بالدكتورة ريحاب

منورة يا ستى فوازير الخاطبة
وطبعا عايزينك تنبسطى وتضحكى على طووووووووول معانا
وتتابعى ننوسة أحلى عروسة وعرسانها الاخر الاجا
هو فى حد بالزمن ده بيجيلوا كل العرسان دول
خليهم بقى يتدلعوا مع انها متواضعة
لكن عندك بقى ممنوع تطفشى مسيو ليدر والريس
ممنوووووووووع لا عروسة اسكندرانية ولا غيرة
مفيش احلى من ننوسة رايقة وحلوة زى البسبوسة
ولو الريس وعدك انه هيروح يشوف عروسة تانية يبقى بيضحك عليكى
ده بيموووووووووووت فى ننوسة
ههههههههههههههههه صدقينى انا ده بس دلال
وذوق مسيو ليدر شحرورة الخاطبة عارفاها وهارضية
لسة كتيرة الحلقات

رمضان كريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> تصدقى يا دكتورة بحسدك
> يا بختك بجد عرفتى تقرى كل الصفحات 
> هانيالك الضحك
> و من غير حسد ماتخافيش
> هو العريس الجديد الساعه كام بقى


* 
اهلا هنوئة

منورة يا قمر الفزورة
وان شاء الله تتابعى معانا يا أمورة
ومع شحرورة تحلو الصورة
والحلقة الساعة 12 راح تيجى ومعاها ننوسة او ننوس
منتظرينك

ورمضان كررريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اعمل ايه بس يا ندى
> 
> المزة خطفت روحى قصدى قلبى هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هى فاتنة بصراحة بس خايف تكون لابسة شراب مقطع تحت الكوتشى و ده اللى موغوشنى
> 
> خايف م الصدمة اوى يا ندى
> ...


*يا مسيووووووو ليدر

اهو 
أعتــــــــــــــــراف رسمى
انك مشتاق للعروسة ننوسة وعاجباك
تصدق هتندم لو ياست معانا أنت حر خليك بقى ماشى
ورا كلام الريس اسكندرانى ويقوللك عروسة من هنا والا هناك
وهو بيوزعك لانه بننوسة طمعان
انت حررررررررررررر*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *مساءك ورد يا ليدر 
> 
> بقولك ايه 
> 
> احنا دلوقتى فى عروستين 
> 
> واحده من المنصورة وواحده من اسكندرية 
> 
> تعالى بعد ما نصلى العشا والتراويح فى جامع ابراهيم 
> ...


*ايه ايه ياريس بتقول ايه
فى عروسات غير ننوسة
من فين وفين
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انت جاى تطفش لى مسيو ليدر وتيجى تقولى من وراه
مش قادر على بعد ننوسة حرام عليك اخونا ليدر طيب
ويستحق الطيب لا بلاش كده
ومفيش خلعون اخدنا منكم البطاقات والباسبور
ههههههههههههههههههه
والا هتتخطفوا يا حلوين لما ننوسة هيه اللى تقول
دول مش نافعين*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلكوا
> أنا هضمت حتة الفرخة اللى كلتها من كتر الضحك وجوعت من تانى
> بصراحة بصراحة يا محمد
> انت بقى بتدلع
> دى ننوسة دولية..وآخر دلع وعنجهية
> فيه حد قدها...
> وكمان عايزها بشنكار
> على اساس يعنى انكوا هاتلعبوا ضربات ترجيحية
> ...


* 
يوووووووووووووو
يوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
يا ندى عروسة ايه اللى من المنصورة بلاش كده يا ناس
لا تزعل منى الننوسة واروح انا فى ابو كازوزة
الرحمة حلوة عشان خاطرى استنى شوية
الليلة العرسان بنفسها جاية
براحتكم*

----------


## لمسه

نحنووووووووو هنا 

متزوقيين وحاطين الاحمر والاخضر ومتظبطييين 
ولعرسان الشحروره مستنين 

يارب  بقا عريس حليوه وصغنون 

زهقنا من الوحده ياكريم 

عريسسسسسس يابووووووووووى

----------


## nova_n

> نحنووووووووو هنا 
> 
> متزوقيين وحاطين الاحمر والاخضر ومتظبطييين 
> ولعرسان الشحروره مستنين 
> 
> يارب  بقا عريس حليوه وصغنون 
> 
> زهقنا من الوحده ياكريم 
> 
> عريسسسسسس يابووووووووووى


هههههههههههههههه
متزهقيش يا لمسة
قلبى حاسس الشحرورة هتجيب عريس كويس المرة دى

----------


## لمسه

والله ياوختشى من زهقانه 

بس هاقعد وانقى برحتى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تفتكرى عرسان الشحروره يعنى فيهم حد وحشششششششششش 

نوووووووووووو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nova_n

> والله ياوختشى من زهقانه 
> 
> بس هاقعد وانقى برحتى 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تفتكرى عرسان الشحروره يعنى فيهم حد وحشششششششششش 
> 
> نوووووووووووو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
أكيد الشحرورة بتنقيهم كويسين وعلى الفرازة
ادينا قاعدين ربنا يسهل
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## hanoaa

فين بقى العريس و لا العروسة
لحسن الدايل اب يغضب عليا

----------


## الشحرورة

*

تيك تيك تيك

مين

شحرورة الخاطبة

يا عروستنا يا الاطة

جايبالك حتة شيكولاتة

عريس انما ايه

تخبيه من البيضة والسمرة

والعايقة المتضايقة

هاقولك ايه بس عليه



راجل شيخ حارة

يعرف مين ورا كل باب شقة

العيلة الغلبانه الشقيانه

والتانية المرتاحة

وغيرها الفلتانه

من ياقة القمصان

وتنية الفستان

بيطور شغلانته من رجله لأيدة

يكرمة ربى ويزيده

والكرمشة والنعكشة

تحت ايديه

تنفرد ولا حد يكيده



ها ايه رايك يا ننوسة

يا عسل انتى يا ارق عروسة

موافقة والا رافضة

اصل حلاوتك للناس 

واصلة

وانتى نقاوة وعسولة واصلة

الريس

ياللا يا شحرورة

مروة ـــــ مروة ــــ مروة

هيه بردة ياريس بتتقال مروة مروة

والا .................

شحرورة الخاطبة

سلاااااااااااااااام

اوعى تنسى تحل الفزورة 

وتنااااام


وادى صورة ننوسة



مين ده اللى هناك يا شحرورة

ده مسيو ليدر يا ننوسة واحلى عروسة

ايه بتشاورى عقلك

ياللا مين عارف يمكن تتسهل وافضى لباقى اخواتك


سلاااااااااااااااااام


*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الخياااااااااط

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المكوجي

----------


## nariman

المكوجي يا شحرورة

يادي البخت ههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

هنؤؤؤؤه حبيبتى وحشتينى اووووووووووى 

ممكن اعرف الدايل اب ده ايه 

مشروب ولا اكله ؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## e_elassas

ترزى حريمى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مكوجى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

اه صح


ايه الخياط ده


المكوجي

يلا مبروك يا بنات  ::

----------


## إيهاب احمد

المكوجى

----------


## لمسه

مكوجى

----------


## e_elassas

يالهووووووى مكوجى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الخياااااااااط


الخياط عارف ورا كل باب شقة ؟؟
خياط الأسية يا قلبي  ::

----------


## totatoty

المكوجى

----------


## nova_n

المكوجى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هييييييييييييييييه 
هييييييييييييييييييييييه 
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اوام يا ماااااااامتشي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مكوجى


 كفاااارة يا معنمي  ::

----------


## hanoaa

المكوجى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الفل

----------


## noogy

المكوجى

----------


## e_elassas

> ترزى حريمى



طور شغلته من رجلة لايده فى حد بيخيط برجلة ::

----------


## لمسه

> هييييييييييييييييه 
> هييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اوام يا ماااااااامتشي




حبتيه يابت 

حبتيه ياسوو 

اه يانى اعترفى 
ايااكشى حبتييييييييييييه امتى ده وفين ومنيييييين 

اياكششششى تكونى حبتيه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> كفاااارة يا معنمي



 دى منبى يا معنمى منبه  ::

----------


## لمسه

هيه هيه النوووور جه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سوما

انا جييت متأخرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
المكوجى ,,,,,,, 
هو انتوا مش عندكم عرسان مؤهلات عليا ولا ايه  ::

----------


## hanoaa

الحمد لله مش أنا بس إللى باجى متأخرة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حبتيه يابت 
> 
> حبتيه ياسوو 
> 
> اه يانى اعترفى 
> ايااكشى حبتييييييييييييه امتى ده وفين ومنيييييين 
> 
> اياكششششى تكونى حبتيه


 ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا لولو 
حبيته من اول بخة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المكوجى


جلتلك يا بنيتي انتي لسة صغااااااااار  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> نحنووووووووو هنا 
> 
> متزوقيين وحاطين الاحمر والاخضر ومتظبطييين 
> ولعرسان الشحروره مستنين 
> 
> يارب  بقا عريس حليوه وصغنون 
> 
> زهقنا من الوحده ياكريم 
> 
> عريسسسسسس يابووووووووووى





> هههههههههههههههه
> متزهقيش يا لمسة
> 
> قلبى حاسس الشحرورة هتجيب عريس كويس المرة دى





> والله ياوختشى من زهقانه 
> 
> بس هاقعد وانقى برحتى 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تفتكرى عرسان الشحروره يعنى فيهم حد وحشششششششششش 
> 
> نوووووووووووو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> أكيد الشحرورة بتنقيهم كويسين وعلى الفرازة
> ادينا قاعدين ربنا يسهل
> ههههههههههههههههههه*





> فين بقى العريس و لا العروسة
> لحسن الدايل اب يغضب عليا


*ايه يا بناااااااااااات يا سكر نبااااااات
يا أحلى شرباتات

هههههههههههههههه
مالكم بس فى ايه استنوا على رزقكم شوية
ولو اتضايقتوا لسه فة كتير مرات جايية وجاية
خليكوا معانا تلقوا السعد هنا ويانا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الخياااااااااط



*ايه يا ايمان الشامى
نفسك في ايه قولى لحبيبتك الشحرورة ياللا يا امورة
هههههههههههههههه
*



> المكوجي


*مصرواية بتجرى اهى يا عينينة
وعايزة الجايزة المدارية
استنى بس معانا شوية*

----------


## الشحرورة

> المكوجي يا شحرورة
> 
> يادي البخت ههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه
ماله بس يا ناريمان
والنبى يختى ده كلة رقة وحنان
لوتسالينى اقولك اللى تعوزة يبقى حظها جنان
*




> هنؤؤؤؤه حبيبتى وحشتينى اووووووووووى 
> 
> ممكن اعرف الدايل اب ده ايه 
> 
> مشروب ولا اكله ؟
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههه
لا ده نت تيلفون البيت يا لمسة
مش ديل الفستان
منورة الفزورة يا امورة*




> ترزى حريمى



*اهلا اليسا
ايه عندك حتة قماش مش لقيالها ترزى والا ايه
بجد منورررررررررررررررررررررررة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*




> مكوجى


*اهلا أخت ظابط شرطة

منورة يا قمرنا انتى
منحرمش من حضورك الجميل يا جميل
واستنينا الليلة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اه صح
> 
> 
> ايه الخياط ده
> 
> 
> المكوجي
> 
> يلا مبروك يا بنات



ايه يا ايمان

*غيرتى رأيك يا قمر
ههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم أستنى الريس لما يقول كلمتة ويشخط شخطتة
فى الننوسة احلى عروسة
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> المكوجى


*اهلا اهلا اخى ايهاب أحمد

انت منور الفزورة وبتسلم عليك ننوسة
أحلى عروسة
وتابع معانا الجاى أحلى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> مكوجى





> يالهووووووى مكوجى





> الخياط عارف ورا كل باب شقة ؟؟
> خياط الأسية يا قلبي





> المكوجى


*كلكم منورين خلى بالكم بعد كده جاى أحلى عريس
وعايزة نظاااااااااااام وطوابير
وممنوع الخناق او حتى التصوير
مفهوم يا حلوين
استنونا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> المكوجى





> هييييييييييييييييه 
> هييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اوام يا ماااااااامتشي





> المكوجى


*انتظرونا الليلة مع الريس الاجابة الصح
وفرحانى قوى ليكى يا مصراوية
عشان واخدة بالك من نفسك وبتتزوقى صح يا قمر
ايوة كده عقبال الباقى
منورين والله*

----------


## الشحرورة

> المكوجى


*اهلا اهلا نوجى

منورة يا قمر الفزورة
والخاطبة الشحرورة
واستنينا هنا كل ليلة فى جديد
اما عروسة او عريس
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كررررررررررررريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> طور شغلته من رجلة لايده فى حد بيخيط برجلة


*على رايك مش مشكلة هنقفوا على الحاجات الصغيرة دى
ههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا اليسا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الحمد لله مش أنا بس إللى باجى متأخرة


*اهلا يا هنوئة
منورة يا قمر لا كله بيجى متاخر بس فين الحل نسيتى والا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> انا جييت متأخرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> المكوجى ,,,,,,, 
> هو انتوا مش عندكم عرسان مؤهلات عليا ولا ايه


*اهلا اهلا يا سوما يا قمر

انتى منورة الفزورة وايه رايك بننوسة بزمتك مش عثل
يا ناس ساعدوها تتزحلق من عندى خلوها
عندى ننوسات كتير
محتاجة تستير*

----------


## totatoty

> *كلكم منورين خلى بالكم بعد كده جاى أحلى عريس
> وعايزة نظاااااااااااام وطوابير
> وممنوع الخناق او حتى التصوير
> مفهوم يا حلوين
> استنونا*


 *خلاص اللى جايه معاها موبايل بكام اطرديها انا 
عن نفسى تليفونى مش بيصور اصلا وزى الفل ومش واقفه 
فى الطبور انا هقف فى جنب كمان 
ربما يديم المحبه ما بينكم يارب 
رمضان مبارك على الكل*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

مسابقة جميله بوجودكم وخفة دمكم كلكم 

وعصابة الياكشششششششى الجديده

والنتيجه  هى 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*


تيك تيك تيك

مين

شحرورة الخاطبة

ننوسة يا احلى عروسة

تعالى معانا الليلة عريس

مش اى كلام

راجل على طول مشغول

ومش بيحب ياكل فول

ولما نعوز نشوفوه

نحجز قبل ميعادنا

بيجى حول

غاوى فينا تقطيع

قلبة جامد يختى مريع

مع انه مسمسم

هادى ولا يعرف حتى يأفلم

فى صوابعة كل مهارته

وساعة الشغل يكتم نفسه

ويلبس نضارتة

وعينيه على شاشة وأجهزنة

وواحدة ترتب اسلحته وادواته

والأول دايما وسط اخواته

ها عرفتى ايه الشغلاااااااانة

والا بردة الفكرة منك هربانه

بصى يا ننوسة

هو لو مش فاصل يكون سفاح

والسلاح الابيض له مباح

اصله يا حبيبتى 


بيقولوا عنه نحناح

ههههههههه


لالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش الريس ولا مسيو ليدر

وادى صورتة بس بسرعة شوفيها

لبناتنا هنا ياخدوها

قوووووووووام

واوعى تنسى الحل وتنااااااام

ياللا يا حلوين 

احلى سلااااااااااااااااااام

وادى الصورة




*

----------


## قلب مصر

الدكتوررررررررررررررر

----------


## e_elassas

جرااااااااح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مش عايزه تريقه

----------


## لمسه

دكتووووووووور

----------


## ندى القلوب

المهنه جراح

----------


## noogy

الدكتوووووووور

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جراح,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الجراح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> السعاتى


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حذ يسكتني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

----------


## noogy

> السعاتى


هههههههه ساعاتى هيبقي سفاح ازاى ولا اكمنه بيتعامل مع عقارب  ::

----------


## e_elassas

> السعاتى


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قريت يا جدعان وسط إخواته وشويه حاجات كده قلت عقارب بقا ونظام
لا وإييييييييه
بقرا بتأنى  ::

----------


## لمسه

> مش عايزه تريقه



قلت لك اكتبى يكشى فى توقيعك 

هو ده اللى مايسمعش كلام يكشاوى زغنطوووووووووت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

الجراح

----------


## noogy

> قريت يا جدعان وسط إخواته وشويه حاجات كده قلت عقارب بقا ونظام
> لا وإييييييييه
> بقرا بتأنى


طب ما تقريش تانى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فضحتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
منكو لله
هادعى عليكوا ساعه صبحيه  :: 

وبينى وبينكوا قلت إشمعنى دا اللى هايبقي عريس عدل يعنى  ::

----------


## ندى القلوب

أموووووووووووووووووووووون
اللهم لا حسد أنا بحقد بس مبحسدش ههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده يا أختى انتى كنتى بايته فى المنتدى ولا ايه

كل ما أقول هجاوب الأول ألقيكى سبقتينى 

أنا وراكى والزمن طويل
عينى عليكى يا لموسه 
انتى زى حالاتى جينا متأخرين هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

قلبى عندك ياايمان حسدوكى ياقلبى جابو اجلك ياحبيبتى 

تعيشى وتخدى غيرهاااا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

> أموووووووووووووووووووووون
> اللهم لا حسد أنا بحقد بس مبحسدش ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده يا أختى انتى كنتى بايته فى المنتدى ولا ايه
> 
> كل ما أقول هجاوب الأول ألقيكى سبقتينى 
> 
> أنا وراكى والزمن طويل
> عينى عليكى يا لموسه 
> انتى زى حالاتى جينا متأخرين هههههههههههههههههههه


الله اكبر الله اكبر 

البخووووور يامووووووووون 

قل اعوز برب الفلق

----------


## قلب مصر

يعني يا إيمان يوم ما ربنا يجبر بخاطرنا وييجي العريس دكتور زي الفل تقلبيه ساعاتي

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

 ::

----------


## e_elassas

> أموووووووووووووووووووووون
> اللهم لا حسد أنا بحقد بس مبحسدش ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده يا أختى انتى كنتى بايته فى المنتدى ولا ايه
> 
> كل ما أقول هجاوب الأول ألقيكى سبقتينى 
> 
> أنا وراكى والزمن طويل
> عينى عليكى يا لموسه 
> انتى زى حالاتى جينا متأخرين هههههههههههههههههههه


نهى البخور اللى كنت مسلفهولك معلش  ::

----------


## totatoty

الجراح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حسدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
بعد ماكنت ملكة المسابقات
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ندى القلوب

> الله اكبر الله اكبر 
> 
> البخووووور يامووووووووون 
> 
> قل اعوز برب الفلق


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى تعرفى عنى كده بردوا
ده حتى عريس ابن ناس 
ربنا يسعدها

----------


## سوما

طبيب جراح ,,
على راى الأخ جورج وسوف,,,
واهى بدأت تندع , ومؤهل عالى وقمة كماااااااااان ,, :: 
اومال لما هتمطر هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟؟  :36 1 62:

----------


## noogy

> طبيب جراح ,,
> على راى الأخ جورج وسوف,,,
> واهى بدأت تندع , ومؤهل عالى وقمة كماااااااااان ,,
> اومال لما هتمطر هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


ههههه حلوة تندع دى يا سمسمة 
ان شاء الله تمطرلنا وزير ولا رئيس جمهورية وتبقى سيدة مصر الاولى

----------


## hanoaa

هههههههههههههههههه
أنا هاستنى السيول

----------


## nova_n

طبيب جراح

----------


## الشحرورة

> جرااااااااح


*يا سلام يا سلام على احلى كلام يا اليسا*




> مش عايزه تريقه


*مين بس اللى اتريق انتى بتتلككى علينا ياقمر لا يا ايمان جاوبى انتى بس*




> الدكتوررررررررررررررر


*يا قلب مصر يا جاهزة انتى يا قمر ومستعدة على طول انتى اخر دكترة هههههههه*




> دكتووووووووور


*اهلا اهلا لمووووووووس ادينا ياستى علينا المرتبة
ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> المهنه جراح


*اهلا اهلا بندى القلوب القمر
منورة الفزورة وخليكى قريبة من شحرورة اللى جاى احلى
*



> الدكتوووووووور


*ايوة يا نوجى خليك على طول معانا يا قمر
بس مش شايفة يعنى اعجاب بالعريس ماله مش عاجبكم والا ايه*




> جراح,,,,,,,,,,,


*هههههههههههههه اهلا بالرقيقة مصراوية
جدعة انك جيتى اصل المراتب عليت والشهادات بدأت
منورة يا قمر*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الجراح


*ههههه اخيرا يا ايمان افتكرتى والا ايه مش فاهمة* 




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حذ يسكتني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه


*بس اسكتى يا أجمل مصراوية لحسن تتحسدى يا عينية*




> هههههههه ساعاتى هيبقي سفاح ازاى ولا اكمنه بيتعامل مع عقارب


*ههههههه يمكن يا قمر انتى يا نوجى منورة حبيبتى*




> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


*اهلا اليسا خليكى معانا الشهادات ظهرت يا بنات*

----------


## الشحرورة

> قريت يا جدعان وسط إخواته وشويه حاجات كده قلت عقارب بقا ونظام
> لا وإييييييييه
> بقرا بتأنى


 *
يا سيدى على شغل مستر كرمبو يا جميلة يا ايمان
المرة الجاية ناخد بالنا يا قمر من الخطط دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*




> قلت لك اكتبى يكشى فى توقيعك 
> 
> هو ده اللى مايسمعش كلام يكشاوى زغنطوووووووووت
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ولوانى يا لمسة معرفش مين ده اللى بتقولى عليه لكن وماله هاتيه معاكى
ههههههههههههههههههههه*




> الجراح


*
اهلا هنوئة القمر منورة حبيبتى
انتظرينى الشهادات العالية جاية
ههههههههههههههههههه*




> طب ما تقريش تانى


*نوجى دمك زي العسل حبيبتى وخليكى دايما معانا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> فضحتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
> منكو لله
> هادعى عليكوا ساعه صبحيه 
> 
> وبينى وبينكوا قلت إشمعنى دا اللى هايبقي عريس عدل يعنى


*هههههههههههههه
ليه يا ايمان بس انتى زعلانة كده
وماله بقى العريس فللى انتى اتعودتى على القديم
والا ايه اللى جاى حلو ويجنن*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أموووووووووووووووووووووون
> اللهم لا حسد أنا بحقد بس مبحسدش ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده يا أختى انتى كنتى بايته فى المنتدى ولا ايه
> 
> كل ما أقول هجاوب الأول ألقيكى سبقتينى 
> 
> أنا وراكى والزمن طويل
> عينى عليكى يا لموسه 
> انتى زى حالاتى جينا متأخرين هههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه
اهلا الجميلة ندى القلوب

منورة الفزورة وفرحانة بيكم شحرورة
ولا يهمك تعالى بدرى شوية لانهم هنا بيباتو
وفى ناس محظوووووووووووووظة
استنينا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الجراح


*اهلا توتى منورة الفزورة على طول بانتظارك*




> حسدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
> بعد ماكنت ملكة المسابقات
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*متخفيش يا ايمان من الحسد كل يوم بنبخر بالمستكة والجاوى وبذر البطيخ
ههههههههههههههههههههه*




> طبيب جراح


*يا عسل يا نوفا اخبارك ايه
واخبار الأكل عندك ايه تمام انتى لاقية وقت تيجى تبصى
على العرسان هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## hanoaa

أنا خلاص تعبت
المواعيد عندى ضربت
دماغى ساحت

----------


## noogy

ايه يا جماعة العرسان راحوا فين
هما لحقوا طفشوا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يوم ويوم يا نوجى

----------


## noogy

اهااااااااااااااااااا نسيت 
اصل خدتنى الحماسة بقى وقولت الحق الاول بقى بعد المركز التانى هناك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اهااااااااااااااااااا نسيت 
> اصل خدتنى الحماسة بقى وقولت الحق الاول بقى بعد المركز التانى هناك


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يوم الخاطبه ويوم مسابقه في قاعه المطبخ نفس الميعاد الساعه 12
وهي هي هئ  :: 
مستنيينك يا نوجى  :f:

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

كل يوم قاعدين
لعريسك ومنتظرين
نيجى نجاوب
نلقى ناس تانية
سابقين
تقولش يعنى
على الكيبورد
كانوا  قاعدين
وأدى حالنا بقى
دايما متأخرين

----------


## لمسه

> [COLOR="Navy"]
> 
> 
> 
> *اهلا اهلا لمووووووووس ادينا ياستى علينا المرتبة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> *




ربنا يعلىىىى مراتبك على طول يارب 

ايوه كده الواحد نفسه تتفتح على الجواز 

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا ترى النهارده إيييييييييه؟؟؟
فران ولا جزار  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

في قهوجي؟؟  ::  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

وبدأت تندع اهه 

والمطر جاااااااااااااااى 

والسيووووووووووووول

محدش منكم يا بنات يروح كده ولا كده 


انتظرونا 

والنتيجه حتى الان 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

لمسه 

خليك قاعده فى الصف الاول هنا 

القطى العريس الجاى ده 

اوووووووووووعى يفلت يا لمسه 

هدية 

خايف يا لمسه زعيمة عصابة اليااااااااكشى تخطفه 

ربنا يستر 

*

----------


## hanoaa

فين العريس

----------


## الشحرورة

*

عريسنا اليوم

مش أى عريس 

خطط وظبط 

للميه هاويس

والترس الداير 

دوره ف دماغه 

قبل ما يتسلح

ويخش الجيش 

حتى الخرسانه 

علّمها تكون 

إشى برج وكوبرى

وملاها نيون 

دا عريسنا الغالى 

بالخوذة نشوفه 

ف الشمس الحاميه

والتـ ى ف كفوفه





*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مهنذس.......

----------


## noogy

مهندس

----------


## لمسه

متخفش يااستاذ انا جاهزه اهو ال الزعيمه تاخده ال 

وانا قاعده هنا ايه عود جصب 

ماتخااااااااااافششششششششششش

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مهندس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

المهندس

----------


## totatoty

المهندس المعمارى

----------


## قلب مصر

مهندسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيييييييييييييييييييييييه 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييه
ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
هي هي هئ أوام يا مامتشي 
ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي
هي هي هئ اوام يا مامتشي  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سارة غلطت


حطت نقطة فوق الدال


تبقى الاجابة غلط غلط غلط


امشي يا سارة من هنا

دوري ع المهنة دي بعيد  يلا  ::  ::

----------


## لمسه

مهندس

----------


## hanoaa

المهندس

----------


## e_elassas

مهندسسس

----------


## hanoaa

ماشاء الله
كلكوا مستنين العريس
و لا هند صبرى فى زمانها

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هي هي هئ 
بتاع الديليفري  ::   :: 
مش بيلبس خوذه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سارة غلطت
> 
> 
> حطت نقطة فوق الدال
> 
> 
> تبقى الاجابة غلط غلط غلط
> 
> 
> ...


عريسي و بدلعه 
براااااااااااااااااحتشي  :: 




 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي 
> هي هي هئ أوام يا مامتشي 
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي
> هي هي هئ اوام يا مامتشي


إتلم العريس على خايب الرجا  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الله الله الله


امبارح تقولي لي هئ هئ هئ


و انهارده بتقولي عريسي و بدلعه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




اندهيلي مامتك يا سارة


ده احنا عدينااااااااااااااااااااا  ::  ::

----------


## e_elassas

> متخفش يااستاذ انا جاهزه اهو ال الزعيمه تاخده ال 
> 
> وانا قاعده هنا ايه عود جصب 
> 
> ماتخااااااااااافششششششششششش


متاكدة يالمستى ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إتلم العريس على خايب الرجا


 يا بنتي مهندس هيتجوز مين مهندسة طبعا 

ياكشي بقى كان خطب حد غيري






























ياااااااااااااكشي  ::

----------


## لمسه

> *
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
> 
> وبدأت تندع اهه 
> 
> والمطر جاااااااااااااااى 
> ...


خلالالالالالاص ربنا مسترش معايا 

وخدته الزعيممه اااااااااااه يانى يامتغاظه يااااااااانه 

يلا تشبع بيه الطيور على اشكالها تقع 

اهو زيها يااستاذ 

امانه عليك شوفى واحد كده حلو حلو 

منك لله ياساااااااااااااره تبقى ببوقى وتقصم لغيرى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ال مهندس ال مفيش أحلى من السعاتى أقصد الدكتور  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خلالالالالالاص ربنا مسترش معايا 
> 
> وخدته الزعيممه اااااااااااه يانى يامتغاظه يااااااااانه 
> 
> يلا تشبع بيه الطيور على اشكالها تقع 
> 
> اهو زيها يااستاذ 
> 
> امانه عليك شوفى واحد كده حلو حلو 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكات شريرة متقطعة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ال مهندس ال مفيش أحلى من السعاتى أقصد الدكتور


 دكتور مين يا بنتي 
المهندس هو اكتر شخص ممكن يتخلص من الطبيب بمنتهى السهولة 



































حتة لبانة في اساس العيادة 
وكان الله بالسر عليم  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الله الله الله
> 
> 
> امبارح تقولي لي هئ هئ هئ
> 
> 
> و انهارده بتقولي عريسي و بدلعه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


الحب يعمل المعجزات































الحب اقوى من الأمهات  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مره مهندس اتجوز مهندسة خلفو علبة هندسة  ::p:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا ختي عليه 
بيفضل واقف زنهار كده 
لحد لما قفاه يديله بالقلم  ::

----------


## لمسه

> متاكدة يالمستى



خلاص ياحبيببتى تاكد ايه بقا لمستك خلالالاص 

راحت عليهااااا 

انا بجيييت عطلالالالالانه يابووووووى 

اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مره مهندس اتجوز مهندسة خلفو علبة هندسة


 انتي قديمه اوى 
مع التطور في علم الهندسة الوراثية 
بقوا يسمحولهم يختاروا نوع الجنين من العلبة 
برجل ..استيكة .. قلم روترينج  ::

----------


## لمسه

> انتي قديمه اوى 
> مع التطور في علم الهندسة الوراثية 
> بقوا يسمحولهم يختاروا نوع الجنين من العلبة 
> برجل ..استيكة .. قلم روترينج




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب عقلك

بسسس بئه منك لله بطنىىىىىىىى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتي قديمه اوى 
> مع التطور في علم الهندسة الوراثية 
> بقوا يسمحولهم يختاروا نوع الجنين من العلبة 
> برجل ..استيكة .. قلم روترينج


واللى شبهك يجيب إيه ؟؟؟؟؟  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> واللى شبهك يجيب إيه ؟؟؟؟؟


 مسطرة حرف تي  ::

----------


## سوما

ماله المهندس يا بنات ,,,,,,, ع الاقل احسن من المكوجى  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

[QUOTE=hanoaa;1478484]أنا خلاص تعبت
المواعيد عندى ضربت
دماغى ساحت[/
QUOTE]

*سلامتك يا قمر 
انا هاجيبلك منبه ضرورررررررررررررى على حساب الريس
وانا اقدر بردة دماغك تسيح
هههههههههههههههههه*





> ايه يا جماعة العرسان راحوا فين
> هما لحقوا طفشوا


 [COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]
[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]
*
هههههههههههه
مستعجل على ايه يا جميل اتقلى شوية
هشان العريس يتثبت حالا هيجى ويطل*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يوم ويوم يا نوجى


*يا مركز انت يا راسى يا ايمان
*



> اهااااااااااااااااااا نسيت 
> اصل خدتنى الحماسة بقى وقولت الحق الاول بقى بعد المركز التانى هناك


*ان شاء الله تفوزى هنا معانا كمان يا قمر بس ركزى بالوقت*




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يوم الخاطبه ويوم مسابقه في قاعه المطبخ نفس الميعاد الساعه 12
> وهي هي هئ 
> مستنيينك يا نوجى


*ايوة يا أيمان
خليكى كده مصحصحة عشان العريس ميفوتكيش وخصوصا اللى جاى يجنن*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كل يوم قاعدين
> لعريسك ومنتظرين
> نيجى نجاوب
> نلقى ناس تانية
> سابقين
> تقولش يعنى
> على الكيبورد
> كانوا  قاعدين
> وأدى حالنا بقى
> دايما متأخرين


*يا اهلا يا اهلا بالجميلة سمر
وحضورها غالى ونورها كاسى
فزورتنا بضى القمر
وعريسنا يجى دايما ليلاتى
ونقول طيفه حضر
ومين هتبقى هيه العروسة
مين مين يا قدر

منورة يا سمر
وبأنتظارك دايما ورمضان كريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ربنا يعلىىىى مراتبك على طول يارب 
> 
> ايوه كده الواحد نفسه تتفتح على الجواز 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*اهلا لموووووووس

انت تأمر بس يا جميل
واحنا علينا واجب التنفيذ
ويارب تفسك تتفتح معانا
على أحلى وأرق عريس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا ترى النهارده إيييييييييه؟؟؟
> فران ولا جزار





> في قهوجي؟؟





> فين العريس


*هههههههههههههههه
ايه ده بقى احنا بقينا نطلب مهم معينة كمان
يا جماله يا جماله
يارب نيجى على باله
ولا يهمكم من عينية يا حلوة انتى وهية*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
> 
> وبدأت تندع اهه 
> 
> والمطر جاااااااااااااااى 
> ...


*اهلا بالريس اللى طفش من ننوسة
بس لسة هتشوف بعدين احلى عروسة
اشمعنى لمسة ياريس الطلبات كتير وممنوووووووع الهدايا
كله بالنص دا انا شحرورة الخاطبة اللى جايبة
العريس والعروسة
تسلم يارب ومننحرمش منك يا غالى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> عريسنا اليوم
> 
> مش أى عريس 
> 
> خطط وظبط 
> 
> للميه هاويس
> ...


]


*أخى الكريم وأستاذى الجميل
الشاعر الأنسان اللى مالوش مثيل
محمد سعيد

ألف ألف شكر على هديتك للخاطبة شحرورة والريس اسكندرانى
احلى حلقة وجبرت بخاطر البنات الغلابة
تسلم يارب وميحرمناش ربنا ابدا من جمال طلته
وحلوووووووووووووووة قوى هديتك
وبأنتظارك دايما

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ياااااااااااااااه انا لسة واخدة بالي ان الاستاذ محمد سعيد هو اللي كتب الفزورة المرة دي 
يعني العريس من طرفك يا استاذ يا سلااااااااااااااااام 
لولولولولى  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> مهنذس.......





> مهندس





> متخفش يااستاذ انا جاهزه اهو ال الزعيمه تاخده ال 
> 
> وانا قاعده هنا ايه عود جصب 
> 
> ماتخااااااااااافششششششششششش





> مهندس





> المهندس


*استنونا هنعرف حل الفزورة الليلة
ومين اللى هتفوز بالعريس
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## محمد أمير

أختى الغالية الخاطبة شحرورة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم
وكل مسابقة وانتى طيبة
والأستاذ اسكندرانى منور وبخير وكل سنة وانت طيب
بس يعنى مفيش غير النوعية دى من العرسان والعرايس
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يديم عليكم نعمة التجمع

----------


## محمد أمير

اه الحل المهندس

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

مستمرين  فى البحث عن عرسان 

ذو مستوى رفيع 

النتيجه حتى الان 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

لمسه 

زعيمة العصابة ربنا سهل لها ولقطت عريس الحلقة اللى فاتت 

اقفى وفتحى عينك 

اوعى تضيعى عريس النهارده 

خايف منك يالمسه 

*

----------


## hanoaa

ياترى النهاردة ننوس و لا ننوسة

----------


## قلب مصر

هي الخاطبة اتخطفت من عصابة الياكشاوية ولا ايه

ياااااااااااااااااااخاطبة تعالي بقى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أين العريس؟؟؟؟

----------


## الشحرورة

*


تيك تيك تيك
مين
شحرورة الخاطبة

عروستنا يا ننوسة

يا أحلى وأرق عروسة

تعالى معايا شوفى عريسنا

من حركاته ومن لفتاته

جننا راح يهوسنا

واد قيمة وشيك بيقولوا كول

كل يوم بحكاية مش معقول

يلبس من برة

ويوم بشنب والتانى بغرة

والبنات دايرين حواليه 

البيضة والسمرة

يتمنوا نظرة من عينتية

مرة تلاقية معلم

والتانية منه بنتعلم

والتالتة شحات

والرابعة خايب

ومقضيها مسدات

مرة يفرحنا ويضحكنا

ومرة يقرفنا وينوحنا

ها يا ننوسة انتى عرفتية

يعنى تستاهلى تبقى ملك اديه





كفاية يا شحرورة

كدة وضحتى يا شاطرة الصورة

اللى مش هتجاوب

بكرة فى المطبخ هتساعد

نوفا وتناوب

غصب عنى مضطرة امشى
اوعوا تنسا تحل الفزورة
انتى يا حلوة وانتى يا أمورة

*

----------


## لمسه

متخااااااافشششششششششششششش قوى قلبك مع  بيررررررل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ممثل ...................

----------


## قلب مصر

الممثل المشخصاتي

----------


## لمسه

فناااااااااان

----------


## e_elassas

ممثلللل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيييييييييييييييييييه 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اوام يا مامتشي 
ده توم كروز يا مامتشي توم كروز يا مامتشي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الممثل...

----------


## hanoaa

الممثل

----------


## لمسه

الله الله توم كروووووووز حبيبى فنان ابن فنان

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انا جيت


الممثل


يعني انا المركز الاول  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سارااااااااااااااا
حرام عليكى سيبي عريس للبنات دول
إنتى هاتكوشي على كله

ياكشي يشوفوكى يجروا  ::

----------


## لمسه

> ممثل ...................



يالهووى منك ياكاابيره 
الاستاذ قال للمسه

كل ماتلاقى عريس جى لى تخطفيه 

ااااااااه يااااااانى منه له منه له منه له

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من عين ايمان من عين ايمان من عين ايمان
من عين لمسة من عين لمسة من عين لمسة
من عين ايمان الشامي من عينها من عينها _ لسة هكتب ايمان الشامي مرتين كسلت بصراحة _
من عين اليسا من عين اليسا من عين اليسا 
و من عين كل اللي شااااااااافك و لاصلش عالنبي يا توووووووم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هاتجوزى مشخصاتى يا بت 
إخىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ::p:

----------


## nova_n

الممثل يا شحرورة ايوة كده
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دا كريم عبعزيز بأجله  ::

----------


## e_elassas

> من عين ايمان من عين ايمان من عين ايمان
> من عين لمسة من عين لمسة من عين لمسة
> من عين ايمان الشامي من عينها من عينها _ لسة هكتب ايمان الشامي مرتين كسلت بصراحة _
> من عين اليسا من عين اليسا من عين اليسا 
> و من عين كل اللي شااااااااافك و لاصلش عالنبي يا توووووووم


طب احكموا يابشر توم ياخد اليسا بنت مهنته ولا زعيمة عصابة ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:36 4 3: 

 ::

----------


## noogy

خياااااااااااااااااااانة
لا بقى السيرفر كان واقع و كان خِطِر ايووووووووووون خطر بالكسرة 
تلحقوا تحطوا الفزورة لا النهاردة الاجابات كلها ملغية لحد ما احط اجابتى اناااااااااااا
الاجابة الممثل
ومش اى ممثل ده توم كروز حبيب هارتى 3>

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا لهوي يا بنات

توم كروز يقول عليكوا ايه


اتسرعتوا ع الراجل


ايش حال مهو مجوز قمرررررررررررررر


ده كفاية بنته سوري..

ملحوظة جانبية: سوري مش اعتذار مني..ده اسم بنته يا عباقرة  ::  :: 


افضحونا باة ادام الاجانب

اهدي يا سارة..ثم يا بنتي و لا عيني و لا عين امة محمد كلها.زانتي محتاجة معجزة  ::  ::  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> ياااااااااااااااه انا لسة واخدة بالي ان الاستاذ محمد سعيد هو اللي كتب الفزورة المرة دي 
> يعني العريس من طرفك يا استاذ يا سلااااااااااااااااام 
> لولولولولى



*ايوة يا مصراوية الفزورة من كتابة
المايسترو محمد سعيد

اومال يعنى باشمهندس منين صعبتم علية
ههههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أختى الغالية الخاطبة شحرورة
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم
> وكل مسابقة وانتى طيبة
> والأستاذ اسكندرانى منور وبخير وكل سنة وانت طيب
> بس يعنى مفيش غير النوعية دى من العرسان والعرايس
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يديم عليكم نعمة التجمع


*أخى الكريم امير

منور الفوازير كل سنة وانت يارب طيب
وان شاء الله تابع معانا هتلاقى خييييييييييير كتير
وعرايس من نوع جميل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رمضان كريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هي الخاطبة اتخطفت من عصابة الياكشاوية ولا ايه
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااخاطبة تعالي بقى


*انا اهو هنا يا قلب مصر

حد يقدر يخطف الخاطبة طبعا لا
هههههههههههههههه
ياكشى ولا باكشى احنا اقوى بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
متخفيش على الخاطبة يا قمر*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الممثل المشخصاتي





> فناااااااااان





> ممثلللل





> هيييييييييييييييييييه 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> ما تزوقيني يا مامتشي اوام يا مامتشي 
> ده توم كروز يا مامتشي توم كروز يا مامتشي





> الممثل





> الممثل...





> الله الله توم كروووووووز حبيبى فنان ابن فنان



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالكم فرحانين كده يانى عليكم بتوع حركات وبتحبوا اكيد بركات
بجد مالهم اللى فاتوا كانوا قمرات
ههههههههههههههههههههه
استنوا بقى من الريس اسندرانى الاجابات*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

مستمرين  فى البحث عن عرسان 

ذو مستوى رفيع 

النتيجه حتى الان بعد 

دخول زعيمة الياكششششى فى المنافسة 

وهى ضامنه لو قلب مصر كسبت 

حتبدل العريس بأزازة بيبسى لترين 



 ان شاء الله حظ اوفر فى الحلقات القادمة 

وانتظروا مفاجأت الحلقات القادمة 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 

لمسه 

اللى جايب عريس النهارده مسيو ليييييدر 

يعنى انتى عارفه وفاهمة ذوق المسيو 

فتحى مخك يالمسه 

ولا زعيمة الياكششششى حتكوش على العرسان 

ووقتها نعمل لها مسلسل 

سارة وعرسانها الخمسه 

صحصحى يا لمسه 

*

----------


## لمسه

انا هنا اهه وجاهزه هه بقي 

العريس عريسي يعني عريسي  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*

واحد اتنين حرجى مرجى

انت حكيم ولا تمرجى ؟

انا شغال باطرح و اجمع

جوا الشركة و فى المصنع

واحد اتنين حرجى مرجى

معقول يا حبيبى تبقى كبابجى ؟

تلاقونى على طول باضرب و اقسِم

مطلوب ف بنوك اصلى معلِّم

واحد اتنين حرجى مرجى

سوّاق يا عيونى ولا عطاشجى ؟

ياللا يا سوسة انتى و هىَّ

يا خسارة تعب الكليَّة

واحد اتنين حرجى مرجى

معلش يا عم المحولجى

اخس عليكو يا حانوتية

محرومة يا بت انتى و هىَّ 

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المحاااااااااااااااااااااسب

----------


## قلب مصر

محاسببببببببببببببب

----------


## ندى القلوب

محاسب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

محاسب...

----------


## e_elassas

محاااااااااااااسب

----------


## لمسه

محاسب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لولولولولولولولولوليىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىى
من عين لمسة وأستاذ ناااااااااااااااااااادر  ::

----------


## noogy

المحاسب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساره ارحمى من في الأرض يرحمك من السماء

إنتى بتطلعى منين  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وعلى رأى المثل من كتر عرسانها بارت  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ساره ارحمى من في الأرض يرحمك من السماء
> 
> إنتى بتطلعى منين













 ::

----------


## e_elassas

> المحاااااااااااااااااااااسب


خلاص ياسو فاضل انين والمسلسل يكمل ::

----------


## hanoaa

بعد عذاب و طول انتظار ان الصفحة تفتح
محاسب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هي المسابقة خلصت ولا ايه ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إنتى فين يا شحروره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nova_n

*حمدالله على سلامة رجوع المنتدى يا جماعة
ايه الغرسان خلصوا والا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
بأنتظارك يا شحرورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

*حمد لله على عودة المنتدى 
ان شاء الله ما يغيب ابدا 

ودايما متجمعين ومنورين وحبايب 

معلش التاخير بسبب السيرفر 

ولما اتصلح مش لاقيه استاذى اسكندرانى 

واخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وبعد تعب  لقيت الريس 

وقررنا 

ان غدا الاربعاء ويوم الخميس ان شاء الله 

حيكون يومين متتاليين فى مسابقة الخاطبة

فى معادنا 

الساعة 12 مساء 

ويوم الجمعة والسبت  ان شاء الله 

حيكون يومين متتاليين فى مسابقة المطبخ 

الحاضر يعلن الغايب 

والغايب ميغيبش 

الياكششششششى  ميحضرششششششششششششى 

وكل سنة واحنا كلنا طيبين ومتجمعين 

ومحدش منا غايب ولا بعيد 

قولو امين*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الى كل البناويت الشاطرات
الجميلات الرقيقات

قلب مصر
لمسة
مصراوية جدا
ايمان أخت ظابط شرطة
اليسا
ندى القلوب
نوفا
سوما
وهنوئة
ويارب ما نسى حد
الليلة هتنزل الاجابة الصحيحة
وبعدين الفزورة باذن الله انتظرونا
واللى مع الخاطبة الشحرورة
مش ممونكن يغمض عينية

كل سنة وانتم معانا مرمضمنين*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حمدلله على السلامه يا شحروره
مستنييييييييييييييين العريس
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

الحمد لله على عودة المنتدى

النتيجة حتى الان 



 ان شاء الله 

شحرورة حتقدم الحلقة رقم 9  اليوم 

وبكرة ان شاء الله فى نفس الميعاد 

الحلقة رقم 10 والاخيرة 

ونوزع عليكم العرسان 

صحصحى يا لمسه 

بافى فرصتين يا لمسه 

الياكششششششششششششى

 تعرفى تمسكى عريس النهاردة
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

وتانى تانى راجعين انا

والريس اسكندرانى

معانا عريس قمر

وكمان لربه سبح وشكر

لأحلى وأرق ننوسة

عريسنا بوظيفته مشهور

بيلف العالم ويدور

ولو مرة هيسرح

يفلت منه الدور

وتملى نهتف ونقولة

لتعبك يابنى مشكور

ووظيفتة مش محتاجة شهادة

لكن لازم فيها يبقى ريادة

عرفتوا معانا مين

يا سادة

اتفضل ياريس قهوة

سكرها زيادة

ليه يا ننوسة بتبكى

انا ياللا مع عريسنا

راح هاجرى

وهاستنى الحل من بدرى

واوعى قبل الحل تنام

ياللا سلاااااااااااااام


*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قهوجي ...........

----------


## e_elassas

لاااااااعب كووورة

----------


## قلب مصر

لاعب كرة ههههههههههههههههههههههه
غلط صح صح صح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طيار....

----------


## e_elassas

سبااااح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قهوجى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لاعب كورة ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## e_elassas

هو لاعب الكوووووورة ياناس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لاعب كوره

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هى لاعب كوره صح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يبقى لاعب كورة بقى وخلاص

----------


## e_elassas

> قهوجي ...........


لا ده فعلا عاوز رياده صدقتى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ال قهوجى وطيار ال
بس تمشي طيار برضه
يعنى مثلا مثلا يعنى واحد زى جدو أخره راح غانا ورجع
ال بيلف الدنيا ويدور ال  ::

----------


## hanoaa

لاعب الكورة

----------


## قلب مصر

على فكرة بقى الفزورة تحتمل حاجات كتيرة

وبتلخبط
لأن ملهاش علامات مميزة للشخصية

على العموم حخلص على السيدة والحسين واجي افند لكم ليه بقى الفزورة مش واضحة
والسلام قوام

----------


## e_elassas

> طيار....





> ووظيفتة مش محتاجة شهادة


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ممكن يكون السعاتى  :: 
لأنها محتاجه رياده ومش محتاجه شهاده وبيلف الزمن مش لازم يلف الدنيا يعنى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

باب اللوق  ::

----------


## nova_n

لاعب كرة

----------


## hanoaa

تصدقوا فعلا الفزورة مش واضحة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تصدقوا فعلا الفزورة مش واضحة


يا صباح الخير ياللي معانا ياللي معانا  ::

----------


## hanoaa

سارة
إرحمينى

----------


## قلب مصر

تصدقوا إن لولا أن عندي ضيوف ومشغولة قوي 
 وبدخل تخاطيف ما بين كل زوغانة والتانية علشان الحق ارد على مسابقة وفي الاخر برضه ملحقش
كنت ضحضحتكم على اللي انتو عاملينه فيا
هانت  هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت يا بشر  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*


تيك تيك تيك

عريسنا راحة وكمان شيك شيك

يا حلاوتة هو وجيتارة

ويا سلام على عزفة

شاطر بالمهنة وعندة مدرستة

مش هاوى لكن شغلانتة

ورثها عن جده والده

اصله رحال

من هنا لهناك شايل مخلاته

بيدور على رزق عيالة

بعد ما باعوها جاهزة

الحال وياه مال

والدهب الأبيض جوة كفوفة

تلقاه عال العال

وزمان ياما غنولة

اكتر من موااااااااال

ها يا ننوسة يا أحلى عروسة

عرفتى عريسنا

بيعمل ايه

والا غاوية من البلكونة

تبصى عليه

وهو نازل فيها ضرب بايدية ورجليه

شايل عدده وادواته

وعارض مهرة ومهاراته

اصل راحتكم

يا ختى ملك ايدية

الريس

ياللا يا شحرورة انهى الفزورة

لحسن دلع الننوسة

زاد قوى

وكده راح يبقى فى الحل

صينية قرع اى كوسة

سلااااااااااااام*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا مسهلللللللللل

بقولكم عندي ضيوف وسايباهم  :: 

يالا بقى يا شحرورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

المنجد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الموسيقي...........

----------


## قلب مصر

منجددددددددددددددددددددد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المنجذ

----------


## hanoaa

إمتى بقى يا قلب مصر
يسمع من بقك ربنا

----------


## قلب مصر

> الموسيقي...........


يا ستااااااااااااااااامووووووووني

يعني بحبك يا ستاموني  ::

----------


## hanoaa

دى سهلة
المنجد

----------


## قلب مصر

> إمتى بقى يا قلب مصر
> يسمع من بقك ربنا


 طب ارجعي الصفحة اللي ورا حتلاقي الفزورة نزلت ونازلين فيها ضرب  ::

----------


## hanoaa

فين حل فزورة إمبارح

----------


## e_elassas

المنجدددددددددددد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إمتى بقى يا قلب مصر
> يسمع من بقك ربنا


 الفزورة في الصفحة اللي وورا يا راااااااااايق  ::

----------


## hanoaa

لأ أنا ماكنتش مستنيه الفزورة
أنا مستنيه المسابقات كلها تخلص
و العيد يجى
علشان أرتاح من صداع سارة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> دى سهلة
> المنجد


 عم بطاطا لذييييييييييييييييييييذ و معسسسسسسسسل  ::

----------


## hanoaa

يابنتى إبقى إعملى مش شايفة
إعتقينى لوجه الله
إعتبريها الحسنة المخفية إللى هاتعمليها فى رمضان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

موسيقي


هاهاهاهاهاااااااااا
هاااااااااااا هاهاهاهاهاها


اضحك مره من نفسي يا سوووووووووو  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يابنتى إبقى إعملى مش شايفة
> إعتقينى لوجه الله
> إعتبريها الحسنة المخفية إللى هاتعمليها فى رمضان



لا يمكن يا نوني 
عارفة ليه ؟؟

















عشان



















عشان انتي 





















كل لما بتعدي في حتة 

























انا قلبي بيتكسر ميت حتة افضل في مكاني ان شاء الله لستة الصبح بفكرررررررر فيك 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> موسيقي
> 
> 
> هاهاهاهاهاااااااااا
> هاااااااااااا هاهاهاهاهاها
> 
> 
> اضحك مره من نفسي يا سوووووووووو



اضحك ..اضحك 
اضحك اضحك ..اضحك اضحك 
اضحك و شوفنا سنانك صف اللولو ليش مخبى 
اللي يملك سحرك و دلالك وين من الحساد نهربه  ::

----------


## hanoaa

أحسن خليه يدشدش

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

الحمد لله  تمت مسابقتنا

ويكفينا لمتنا  وفرحة وجودكم معنا 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

حلقة الامس للاسف تم الغاء نتيجتها 

لان فعلا كانت تحتمل تاويلات كتيرة جدا

وطبعا حلقة النهارده كانت سهله جدا 

المنجد 

النتيجة النهائية



وبكده 

يبقى المركز الاول 
قلب مصر 
مصراوية جدا 


المركز الثانى 
اخت ضابط شرطة


المركز الثالث 
e_elassas

تطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

الف مبروك للاخوة الفائزين 

قلب مصر 

مصراوية جدا 




اخت ضابط شرطة 


e_elassas



اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح 

*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> الف مبروك للاخوة الفائزين 
> 
> قلب مصر 
> 
> مصراوية جدا 
> 
> 
> ...





وسع  وسع وسع وسع

ايه دا أنا كسبت أنا والمرووشة كبيرة الياكشاوية مع بعض :36 3 14: 

يالا يا سارة من حظك ومن نصيبك  :16 3 46: 

انتي تاخدي العريس  :36 1 42: 

وأنا حاخد الجايزة  :36 2 27: 



المسابقة خلصت خلاص

والله أيام جميلة ومواقف بريئة وفظيعة عشناها مع بعض

ألف ألف مبروك يا مصراوية بالقوي خالص  :36 3 11: 

وألف ألف مبروك يا إيمان يا أخت أجدع ضابط شرطة :36 3 11: 

وألف ألف مبروك يا إليسا  ::  

خلاص خلاص متعيطيش  :36 1 11: 

ألف ألف مبروك يا إيمان العساس  :36 3 11: 

ويارب دايما متجمعين بحب وسعادة وأمان وفرحة من القلب 

أما بقى الشحرور واسكندراني 

فلسه الحمل عليكم كبير كملوا جميلكم مع الغلابة دول 

وجهزوا حفلة الفرح والجهاز والذي منه ومن قدم شيئ بيداه التقاه  :36 1 16: 


 :36 3 11:  :36 3 11: اسكندراني ... شحرورة :36 3 11:  :36 3 11: 

كل الشكر ليكم على المسابقة الأكثر من رائعة

وعلى الروح الجميلة والقلوب الصافية

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

وإن شاء الله السنة الجاية متجمعين في فزورة جديدة وجميلة من فوازيركم الرائعة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا سبحان الله
يعنى المنجد هوا اللى ينقذنى ويخلينى أفوز كمان

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولى

----------


## e_elassas

> وسع  وسع وسع وسع
> 
> ايه دا أنا كسبت أنا والمرووشة كبيرة الياكشاوية مع بعض
> 
> يالا يا سارة من حظك ومن نصيبك 
> 
> انتي تاخدي العريس 
> 
> وأنا حاخد الجايزة 
> ...


ام يووووووووووووووووسف حبيكو حبى  :36 3 11: 


معلش  بقى ياشحرورة المسابقة خلصت ولازم تعرفى الحقيقة المرة


انا مش


مش 


مش 



ا  ل  ي  س   ا  :36 21 5: 


انا زى ماقالت ام يوسف فوق بالظبط :36 3 14: 





اييييييه ولابد من يوم معلوم تترد فيه المظالم اسود على اليسا ابيض على  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شحروره وأستاذ نادر

شكراااااا من القلب 
على المسابقه اللى قضينا معاها أجمل وقت بجد
وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> وسع  وسع وسع وسع
> 
> ايه دا أنا كسبت أنا والمرووشة كبيرة الياكشاوية مع بعض
> 
> يالا يا سارة من حظك ومن نصيبك 
> 
> انتي تاخدي العريس 
> 
> وأنا حاخد الجايزة 
> ...


 
الله يبارك فيكى يا أم يوسف
بجد مش عارفه رمضان كان هايعدى علينا من غيرك إزاى
ألف مبروووك ليكى
ويكفيكى شرفا إن ساره معاكى مركز أول  ::

----------


## hanoaa

*أستاذ نادر
شحرورة
أمتعتونا جداااااااااااااااااااا بالفزورة
صحيح العرسان كانوا فى الأغلب مش مؤهلات عليا
بس ماعلينا
هو يعنى كان حد لاقى عرسان الأيام دى
قلب مصر
مصراوية جدا
أخت ضابط شرطة 
e_elassas
 1000 مبروك الفوز
و يارب سارة تسكت و تبطل مناكفة فى مخاليق ربنا
بصوا بقى لو الجوايز عرسان حلال عليكوا تدوبوهم فى عرق العافية
إنما لو الجوايز حاجة تانيه يبقى بالنص
مش كده و لا إيه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساره  إليساااااااااااااااا

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
يا بنانيت يا زى العسل والسكرررررررررررررررر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لولولولولىى
لولولولولى
لى لى

----------


## e_elassas

> ساره  إليساااااااااااااااا
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> يا بنانيت يا زى العسل والسكرررررررررررررررر





وانا اللى داخله اقول لاستاذ نادر انا مركز تالت وحضرتك كتبتنى مركز تانى




بس انا حاليا مضطرة اوافق على المركز التانى  :: 




وخلى اليسا تجيبلك حقك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## لمسه

الله عليكو والله وعملوها البناااااااااااااااات 

الف الف مبرووووووووووك علينا كلنا  :36 3 1: 

ولما الكابيره تكسب يبقى كلنا كسبانييييييييين  :36 4 10: 
الف الف مبروك فرحت لكم من كل كل جلبى والله  :36 3 1: 


استاذ النادر اسكندرانى بجد بجد الف شكر على اجمل مسابقه  :36 3 1: 

شحرورتى بجد امتعتينا بجد  :36 3 1: 


الف شكر ليكو وكل سنه وانتو طيبين 
وكل سنه على الحب متجمعييييين 

 :36 3 1:  :36 3 1:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الله عليكو والله وعملوها البناااااااااااااااات 
> 
> الف الف مبرووووووووووك علينا كلنا 
> 
> ولما الكابيره تكسب يبقى كلنا كسبانييييييييين 
> الف الف مبروك فرحت لكم من كل كل جلبى والله 
> 
> 
> استاذ النادر اسكندرانى بجد بجد الف شكر على اجمل مسابقه 
> ...


لولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
لى لى لىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ::

----------

